# Homeschool Cubers Thread



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

I was posting in the thread 2000 signs you are cubing to long, and someone had a genius idea! Homeshool cubers thread!!!


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 2, 2017)

Here I am


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

What is your main? GTS2 M mass-produced version because 50 bucks is just to much for me lol .


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 2, 2017)

Ditto
I use the normal gts2


----------



## Jackrum1220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Here!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

Favorite event? 3x3 rocks.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 2, 2017)

3Bld. Totally KILLS non cubers


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 2, 2017)

I am!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 2, 2017)

I am here!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> 3Bld. Totally KILLS non cubers


Imagine 5bld or multi lol.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 2, 2017)

I keep trying 4BLD. And failing


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> I keep trying 4BLD. And failing


I can't even do 3bld.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 2, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> I can't even do 3bld.



It's not as hard as it looks.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> It's not as hard as it looks.


I'm planning to learn after the World Championships this year. I have family ther, so I can go. So excited!!!


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 2, 2017)

I wish I could go, but I could only compete in 3x3 cuz I'm too slow for anything else.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> I wish I could go, but I could only compete in 3x3 cuz I'm too slow for anything else.


You just need an official time in 2x2 and pyra. Are any of you going to Mcdonough Worlds qualifier next week? I am and I am competitiong in OH, squan, and pyra.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

What is your favoritte cube color (black, white, etc.) guys? I like stickerless.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 2, 2017)

Cool

I hope this doesn't die after a few weeks and that actual discussions happen here. Even so, I am somewhat skeptical.

Megaminx will always be the best.


----------



## Jackrum1220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> What is your favoritte cube color (black, white, etc.) guys? I like stickerless.


I prefer black. that's probably just cause my first speedcube was black and I don't have a white or stickerless, so black it is


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 2, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> What is your favoritte cube color (black, white, etc.) guys? I like stickerless.


I

Black and stickerless. Recognition is best for me that way


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Cool
> 
> I hope this doesn't die after a few weeks and that actual discussions happen here. Even so, I am somewhat skeptical.
> 
> Megaminx will always be the best.


Why are you skeptical? I hope this tread doesn't die though. Maybe if it does, someone will bump it.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

2nd page, and the thread started the same afternoon. Geez.


----------



## Jackrum1220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> 2nd page, and the thread started the same afternoon. Geez.


Yep, it's amazing!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

Jackrum1220 said:


> Yep, it's amazing!


Seriously.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 2, 2017)

To answer the questions,
Main: GTS v1 (still).
Favorite event: OH.
Cube color: black.
And I hope this thread will last.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 2, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Why are you skeptical? I hope this tread doesn't die though. Maybe if it does, someone will bump it.


The teenager cubers discussion died, and being home schooled is an even more restrictive requirement than being the general age of all cubers.


----------



## Jackrum1220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Main: QiYi Thunderclap v1
Favorite event: 3x3 or 2x2


----------



## Torch (Jun 2, 2017)

Well, technically I'm not being homeschooled any more because I graduated, but I think I still qualify for this thread.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 2, 2017)

Torch said:


> Well, technically I'm not being homeschooled any more because I graduated, but I think I still qualify for this thread.


Shoot. I was just about to ask who is the fastest homeschooler.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 3, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> who is the fastest homeschooler.


I think I can claim that title for Megaminx (1:08 global average)


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 3, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> What is your favoritte cube color (black, white, etc.) guys? I like stickerless.


Black!


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 3, 2017)

im going to my first comp next week! Can't wait!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm going to my fist in July, my hands are going to be shaking so much.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 3, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> I think I can claim that title for Megaminx (1:08 global average)


Lol that's Raymond's Official avg. Ok who all has been to a comp? I know WombatWarrior17 is going to one in July and AidanNoogie has one in a week, but what about everyone else?

Edit: Competition cuber is going to Mc Donald qualifier.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 3, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Lol that's Raymond's Official avgsingle.


He has an official 1:18 average, and is like sub-1:15 global now I think


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 3, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Ok who all has been to a comp?


I've been to six competitions, and am going to my seventh (Hillcrest cubing) where I hope to podium in Megaminx and OH. I have an okayish chance at both if I don't mess up.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 3, 2017)

I was home schooled . . . But graduated (kind of) in 2006. Almost graduated from college in 2012. Got my first cube in 2015.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 3, 2017)

I go to public a school but I identify as a trasfluid non location specific based student. Does that mean I can join this thread?


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 3, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> trasfluid



I'm curious about the etymology on that one.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 3, 2017)

(Not part of this group)
Do you guys reckon you get more practice time than all other people?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 3, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I'm curious about the etymology on that one.


Who knows


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 3, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> (Not part of this group)
> Do you guys reckon you get more practice time than all other people?


It's possible given how much free time we have.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 3, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> (Not part of this group)
> Do you guys reckon you get more practice time than all other people?


Well not practice for me, but I do lots of casual solves during math .


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 3, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> (Not part of this group)
> Do you guys reckon you get more practice time than all other people?



I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that the idea that home schoolers have more free time is kind of like the idea that Americans are fat: it's usually true, but there is a lot of variation.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 3, 2017)

Anyone remember that episode of cubecast where Waffle kept on bugging Collin by saying, "Well no wonder your so fast, your homeschooled." ? Am I to old even though I have been cubing two years?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 3, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> The teenager cubers discussion died, and being home schooled is an even more restrictive requirement than being the general age of all cubers.


Though it died I'm around 99% sure it will be active once summer break starts for everyone

Also the amount of double posts here is huge. It's like many of u are posting just to make ur or the threads post stats grow. If u post something and then think of something to add edit instead of doubleposting.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 3, 2017)

I used to go to school but for the past 7 years I've been unschooling - I study what I'm interested in and sometimes take online courses.

And does that mean I have more time to practice? Theoretically: Yes, but I don't use that time to practice because I have other hobbies.


----------



## Jackrum1220 (Jun 3, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> (Not part of this group)
> Do you guys reckon you get more practice time than all other people?


Probably, but most schools are out or almost out now so everyone will have more time to practice.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 3, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> The teenager cubers discussion died, and being home schooled is an even more restrictive requirement than being the general age of all cubers.


Please, this thread is awesome. It will NOT die.

I hope.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 3, 2017)

Torch said:


> Well, technically I'm not being homeschooled any more because I graduated, but I think I still qualify for this thread.


That works.

It also probably won't be very long until this thread hits 1000 posts


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 3, 2017)

Discussion topic: how do you think your life would be different if you didn't cube?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 3, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Discussion topic: how do you think your life would be different if you didn't cube?


Huh. Probably BOREDOM, BOREDOM, AND MORE BOREDOM.

Can I create a second topic? What hobbies do you have outside of cubing? I like reading, swimming, playing the piano, and playing Pixal Gun 3d.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 3, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> What hobbies do you have outside of cubing?


Two words, star wars. (And TF2)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 3, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Two words, star wars. (And TF2)


_Nice_. I forgot to say too, I like star wars as well.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 3, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> how do you think your life would be different if you didn't cube?


It would be totally different. Its my only hobby. I bet I would work on Pi or something if I didn't cube.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi guys!

I didn't see this thread yesterday!

My favorite event is 3x3 though I do love Pyraminx.

My favorite plastic is black. Stickerless for big cubes and non 3x3 or pyra is fine though.

Competition in 1 week and I hope to win pyraminx!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi, CornerCutter! Good luck with the comp!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 3, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Hi, CornerCutter! Good luck with the comp!


Thanks! I have one more week of practice!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 3, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I didn't see this thread yesterday!
> 
> ...


What comp is it? Mcdonough Worlds Qualifier?


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 3, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> What is your favoritte cube color (black, white, etc.) guys? I like stickerless.



I like black the best, but stickerless is right up there.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 3, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> What comp is it? Mcdonough Worlds Qualifier?


No, Midcoast Cubing 2017. Can't wait!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 3, 2017)

Stickerless is more practical. I definitely prefer it on big cubes but for 2x2 and 3x3 any colour is fine.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 3, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> Stickerless is more practical. I definitely prefer it on big cubes but for 2x2 and 3x3 any colour is fine.


Just like a lot of people!


CornerCutter said:


> No, Midcoast Cubing 2017. Can't wait!


Oh, okay!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 3, 2017)

So, how has everyone been today?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 3, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> So, how has everyone been today?


Umm, good? I have a comp tomorrow, so I have actually been cubing _less_. I practice less on the day before a comp, I find that it releases some nerves before the competition actually happens. You guys should try it out sometime.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 3, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> So, how has everyone been today?


Fine.



Competition Cuber said:


> Umm, good? I have a comp tomorrow, so I have actually been cubing _less_. I practice less on the day before a comp, I find that it releases some nerves before the competition actually happens. You guys should try it out sometime.



Sounds like a good tip! 

I was planing on doing something like that.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 3, 2017)

lol. I will definitely not be doing much timed solves before the 2017 WC, that's for sure! What are your mains for the events you do? Mine are:
2x2: Mohuan Shousu Chuwen
3x3: Moyu Weilong GTS2 M
4x4: Qiyi Wuque
5x5: Qiyi Wushuang
3x3 OH: Moyu Weilong GTS2 M
Pyraminx: Moyu Magnetic Pyraminx
Square-One Cubicle Qiyi Square-One
Skewb: Moyu Magnetic Skewb

Does anyone know how to put spoilers in a message? And 4 pages- already!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 3, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> lol. I will definitely not be doing much timed solves before the 2017 WC, that's for sure! What are your mains for the events you do? Mine are:
> 2x2: Mohuan Shousu Chuwen
> 3x3: Moyu Weilong GTS2 M
> 4x4: Qiyi Wuque
> ...



Go to the + sign ^ and click on it. Menu will drop down.

I'll add mine later.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 3, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Go to the + sign ^ and click on it. Menu will drop down.
> 
> I'll add mine later.


Thanks Corner Cutter!

Also, I want a cubicle Volt square-one really badly lol. Do any of you guys like fidget cubes/spinners? If so, which do you like more? I don't own a fidget cube, but I have tried a few, and I like my fidget spinner (which I _do_ have) more. I have a white spinner I with ceramic bearings.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 3, 2017)

So how many of you use something other then CFOP? I think its just me and GenTheThief.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 4, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Does anyone know how to put spoilers in a message?



[SPOILER]spoiler content[/SPOILER]
=


Spoiler



spoiler content



Other BB codes can be found here.


Mains:
3x3: Thunderclap v1
3x3 OH: Mini Moyu Wielong v2
3x3 Feet: GAN 356S v2
Megaminx: XMGD Sculpted
MBLD: Qiyi Warrior W/Sail
FMC: Whatever is closest

I don't seriously practice other events (at all).


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 4, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> So how many of you use something other then CFOP? I think its just me and GenTheThief.


I used to use ZZ, but I switched back to CFOP because it just wasn't for me.

Edit: I tried Roux too, but I couldn't get a handle on block building.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 4, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> So how many of you use something other then CFOP? I think its just me and GenTheThief.


No, I use CFOP. What other method do you use?


----------



## Jackrum1220 (Jun 4, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> lol. I will definitely not be doing much timed solves before the 2017 WC, that's for sure! What are your mains for the events you do? Mine are:
> 2x2: Mohuan Shousu Chuwen
> 3x3: Moyu Weilong GTS2 M
> 4x4: Qiyi Wuque
> ...



2x2: Dayan Zanchi (I hope I spelled that right)
3x3: QiYi Thunderclap v1
4x4 + 5x5: I got these for Christmas so I have _no idea_


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 4, 2017)

Jackrum1220 said:


> 2x2: Dayan Zanchi (I hope I spelled that right)
> 3x3: QiYi Thunderclap v1
> 4x4 + 5x5: I got these for Christmas so I have _no idea_


1. You spelled Zhanchi right. 2. Maybe you could ask what cubes your 4x4 and 5x5 are here: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...-the-cube-puzzle-identification-thread.17946/


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 4, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> No I use CFOP? What other method do you use?


I'm working on ZZ-a, but for now I just use ZZ with full COLL and a few ZBLLs.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 4, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> No I use CFOP? What other method do you use?


I use ZZ. Low Move count, 1/27 for an OLL skip, I know COLL- 3 anti Sunes


----------



## Jackrum1220 (Jun 4, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Maybe you could ask what cubes your 4x4 and 5x5 are here: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...-the-cube-puzzle-identification-thread.17946/


thanks


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 4, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> So how many of you use something other then CFOP? I think its just me and GenTheThief.


CFOP is king. Sorry to all other methods.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 4, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> CFOP is king. Sorry to all other methods.


Edit: Cfop Is the most used so it has been explored the most and everyone who has a Wr uses it so every nub sees that they are fast and learns it. I think it is a good method, but if every method had the same population of people who used it I think it would be a lot better for the community. I forget who this was, but someone said their avg was like 40 with CFOP, they learned Roux and the next day they were sub 37.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 4, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Edit: Cfop Is the most used so it has been explored the most and everyone who has a Wr uses it so every nub sees that they are fast and learns it. I think it is a good method, but if every method had the same population of people who used it I think it would be a lot better for the community. I forget who this was, but someone said their avg was like 40 with CFOP, they learned Roux and the next day they were sub 37.


I like saying CFOP is the best, but some methods are better for certain people.

My Mains:

2x2 - Chuwen
3x3 - Valk 3 DIY M
4x4 - Wuque
Pyra - Moyu M, soon to be X-man bell.
OH: GTS2M
Skewb: Moyu M.


----------



## Jackrum1220 (Jun 4, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Edit: Cfop Is the most used so it has been explored the most and everyone who has a Wr uses it so every nub sees that they are fast and learns it. I think it is a good method, but if every method had the same population of people who used it I think it would be a lot better for the community. I forget who this was, but someone said their avg was like 40 with CFOP, they learned Roux and the next day they were sub 37.



I agree, and I use CFOP myself! Though I have been thinking about learning a different method...


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 4, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Edit: Cfop Is the most used so it has been explored the most and everyone who has a Wr uses it so every nub sees that they are fast and learns it. I think it is a good method, but if every method had the same population of people who used it I think it would be a lot better for the community. I forget who this was, but someone said their avg was like 40 with CFOP, they learned Roux and the next day they were sub 37.


And like I said earlier, I tried ZZ and Roux but they weren't for me, like what CornerCutter said here. V


CornerCutter said:


> I like saying CFOP is the best, but some methods are better for certain people.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 4, 2017)

Already 5 pages after a couple days!


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 4, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> And like I said earlier, I tried ZZ and Roux but they weren't for me, like what CornerCutter said here. V


Yeah, at least you gave them a try. It is only 1/3 chance that CFOP is the best method for you, so 1 third of the people using it are doing the right thing. 


Ok for my mains. I do all the Wca Puzzles (All the events -Multi, 4x4, 5x5 Bld) , but don't give half a crap about some of them.
2x2: Guanpo
3x3: Cubicle Valk, soon will probably be a thunderclap M
4x4: One of those Kungfu ones
5x5: bochuang
6x6: Weshi
7x7: WuJi
Clock: Rubiks
Skewb: Qiyi normal
Sq1: Qiyi
Mega: SS aurora
Pyra: Moyu mag
Blind: I don't care
OH: Valk, might change to Thunderclap M
Feet: Thunderclap M with N52's (The thunderclap M I was talking about will have weaker magnets.)
FMC: What ever.

Now lets do times:

2x2: 5,4 secs
3x3: Sub 17
4x4: 1:20
5x5: 2:30
6x6: 5:50
7x7: 8 mins
Clock (best event ever): Sub 12
Skewb: Sub 15
Sq1: 45, 30 secs
Mega 3.5 mins
Pyra: 12 secs
Blind: 5 mins lol
OH: Sub 27
Feet: 2:30
FMC: Sub 40 moves


So other then Raymond, am I the only one who does clock?

I think I can beat him in comp some day soon .


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 4, 2017)

2x2: Cyclone boys. (I need a better one.) Time: 10 seconds. (I need practice.)
3x3: Weilong GTS v1. Time: 20 seconds.
4x4: Wuque. Time: 2 minutes.
OH: GTS v1 (soon to be v2.) Time: 40 seconds.
Pyraminx: X-man bell m. Time: 20 seconds.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 4, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> So other then Raymond, am I the only one who does clock?



Just got a clock a few days ago. already averaging around 30. 
It's actually more fun than I thought it would be.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 4, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Just got a clock a few days ago. already averaging around 30.
> It's actually more fun than I thought it would be.


I know right!
If you don't already here is a tip. When making your first cross, have the clock upside down so instead of doing a Y2 you can do an X2.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 4, 2017)

2x2 - Almost sub-5
3x3 - Almost sub-15
4x4 - 1:10
Pyra - 5.60
OH - 38
Skewb - 16


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 4, 2017)

How many competitions have you guys been to?

I have my second one coming up!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 4, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> How many competitions have you guys been to?
> 
> I have my second one coming up!


I have my first next month.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 4, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> How many competitions have you guys been to?
> 
> I have my second one coming up!


4, in July it'll be 5.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 4, 2017)

Here are my mains:

2x2: MHSS Chuwen
3x3: Valk 3 M
4x4: Qiyi Wuque
5x5: SS ( I need a new one)
Skewb: Moyu Magnetic
Pyraminx: X Man bell pyraminx
3x3 OH: Valk 3 M

My times:

2x2: sub-5
3x3: sub-15.5
4x4: sub-1:10
5x5: sub-3:45
Skewb: sub-10
Pyraminx: sub-15 (I made slow)
3x3 OH: sub-36


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 4, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> How many competitions have you guys been to?


I have been to 9 and will go to nats. Anyone else going?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 5, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> How many competitions have you guys been to?
> 
> I have my second one coming up!


I just had my ninth today. My next one is worlds, double digits!
I told you what my mains are, heres what I average:
2x2: 3 secs, ortega
3x3, 11 secs, CFOP
4x4, 1:05 min, Yau
5x5: ~2:35 min, reduction
OH: 36 - 37 secs, CFOP
Skewb: 6 - 7 secs, Sarahs intermediate
Pyra: 5 secs, LBL, but I'm planning on switching to intuitive L4E over the next couple of weeks.
squan: Cubicle Qiyi square-one (want to get a cubicle volt though), and I just use whatever everyone else uses. I think it might be vandenberg. 

And does anyone know a good tutorial for 6x6 last two centers? I just got a Weishi for $10 at my comp today, and I can literally do everything _but_ last two centers. I had someone else do them for me, and I was able to do everything else, including last 4 edges.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 5, 2017)

@Competition Cuber What's your WCA ID?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 5, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> And does anyone know a good tutorial for 6x6 last two centers?


I learned from here,


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 5, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Edit: Cfop Is the most used so it has been explored the most and everyone who has a Wr uses it so every nub sees that they are fast and learns it. I think it is a good method, but if every method had the same population of people who used it I think it would be a lot better for the community. I forget who this was, but someone said their avg was like 40 with CFOP, they learned Roux and the next day they were sub 37.


You do realize that argument with the average dropping 3 seconds is so flawed... when you are that slow just by doing like 20 solves your average drops by a second. I went from 45 to 35 in like 4 days just from like an ao100. I do agree that it would be nice to see more variation in the community though


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 5, 2017)

Anybody know a good 6x6 and 7x7 I could get? All I have is ShengShou.

And does anyone else here use Hoya?


----------



## Joel2274 (Jun 5, 2017)

I love how nothing in this thread is about school lol. But yeah, been homeschooled since kindergarten so about 10 years now. Pretty cool and pretty scary.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 5, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Anybody know a good 6x6 and 7x7 I could get? All I have is ShengShou.
> 
> And does anyone else here use Hoya?


QiYi and YuXin have the best 6x6 and 7x7s.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 5, 2017)

Joel2274 said:


> I love how nothing in this thread is about school lol. But yeah, been homeschooled since kindergarten so about 10 years now. Pretty cool and pretty scary.


Why scary?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 5, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I learned from here,


Thank you! I will definitely check it out.


SolveThatCube said:


> @Competition Cuber What's your WCA ID?


https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2016DOTY01 I will have another comp in there in a couple of days.
lol. 


WombatWarrior17 said:


> Anybody know a good 6x6 and 7x7 I could get? All I have is ShengShou.
> 
> And does anyone else here use Hoya?


I use reduction on 6x6 and 5x5, yau for 4x4. You could get a Weishi or the qiyi Wuhua, I have heard that it is merely preference. I use a Weishi, but that was all the guy who was selling cubes had.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 5, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> You do realize that argument with the average dropping 3 seconds is so flawed... when you are that slow just by doing like 20 solves your average drops by a second. I went from 45 to 35 in like 4 days just from like an ao100.


Well thats with some people. Max got sub 20 in a week. The guy also did say he had hit a wall at 40 secs, not just he was keep on getting better. I do see what you are saying about getting faster when you are slower.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 5, 2017)

What do you guys do if your bored? I do either of these two: 1. I completely dissemble a cube (including centers), clean it, and then relube it for no real reason or 2. I lay down on my couch and tackle some 6x6 solves for no reason.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 5, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> What do you guys do if your bored? I do either of these two: 1. I completely dissemble a cube (including centers), clean it, and then relube it for no real reason or 2. I lay down on my couch and tackle some 6x6 solves for no reason.


I also clean and lube cubes for no reason, and sometimes I will do a 2x2-7x7 relay.

Edit: I will also play TF2 some.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 5, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> What do you guys do if your bored? I do either of these two: 1. I completely dissemble a cube (including centers), clean it, and then relube it for no real reason or 2. I lay down on my couch and tackle some 6x6 solves for no reason.


FMC, Feet, 7x7, BLD, work on french, see our outside dog, eat food.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 6, 2017)

What is your favorite non-WCA puzzle?
Mine is the rex cube.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 6, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Mine is the rex cube.


Rex cube 4 life!. I also like floppy cube, kilominx, and the cubix tube.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 6, 2017)

What are some thing you guys like doing besides cubing?

I like riding my bike, playing instruments and doing origami.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 6, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> What are some thing you guys like doing besides cubing?



Playing TF2, walking, and YouTube.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 6, 2017)

I just got a X-man Bell Pyraminx and I love it! 



AidanNoogie said:


> What are some thing you guys like doing besides cubing?
> 
> I like riding my bike, playing instruments and doing origami.



Flying drones, listening to podcasts, and bass fishing!


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 6, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> What are some thing you guys like doing besides cubing?
> 
> I like riding my bike, playing instruments and doing origami.



Playing with my toy fire trucks, Driving/flying RC stuff, and Unicycling.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 6, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> What are some thing you guys like doing besides cubing?


Go on the Facebook group, "Savage memes."


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 6, 2017)

@FireCuber, have you gone to a comp yet?


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 6, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> @FireCuber, have you gone to a comp yet?



Yes! I did about a year ago and I am going to one this saturday!


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 6, 2017)

They are really fun!

Have you went to one yet?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 6, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> They are really fun!
> 
> Have you went to one yet?



No, but I am in July.


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 6, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> No, but I am in July.



Cool!


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 6, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> ...does anyone else here use Hoya?


I use Hoya for 4x4, though I don't really do 4x4...
I just use redux->CFOP/Petrus on 5x5+
I don't practice big cubes muchat all.


----------



## PuppyCube18 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi guys! 

Just found this thread today.
I have been to one comp and my next one is this Saturday! I can't wait!
I like stickerless 2x2's, black 3x3's and stickerless 4x4's

My mains are: 

2x2 - MF2S
3x3 - MF3RS
4x4 - QiYuan


----------



## Jackrum1220 (Jun 7, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> What are some thing you guys like doing besides cubing?
> 
> I like riding my bike, playing instruments and doing origami.



I enjoy riding my bike as well, I also enjoy playing my drums, reading, and running


----------



## PuppyCube18 (Jun 7, 2017)

I like riding my bike as well! I also love to read, go for walk/runs at night and listen to podcasts like Dave Ramsey, Chris Brown and Chris Hogan.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 9, 2017)

Wow. This thread grew quick


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 10, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> What are some thing you guys like doing besides cubing?
> 
> I like riding my bike, playing instruments and doing origami.


I already asked this question lol.


Dr_Detonation said:


> Wow. This thread grew quick


Yeah, it seriously did.

@FireCuber, send me a link to your WCA profile?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 11, 2017)

Has anyone here done BLD? I just got my first success today and have been working hard for a few months.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 11, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Has anyone here done BLD? I just got my first success today and have been working hard for a few months.


I've only had one successful solve.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 11, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Has anyone here done BLD? I just got my first success today and have been working hard for a few months.


No, but I want to learn after the WC


----------



## Jackrum1220 (Jun 11, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Has anyone here done BLD? I just got my first success today and have been working hard for a few months.



I've had one success


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 11, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Has anyone here done BLD? I just got my first success today and have been working hard for a few months.


I'm going to start learning after my comp.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 11, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Has anyone here done BLD? I just got my first success today and have been working hard for a few months.


Yes, but i suck.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 12, 2017)

If you could add one event to the WCA, what would it be? I really have no clue, there are so many options out there that might be good.

Also, I just switched my 3x3 main to the Gans 356 Air UM because my GTS2 M was getting to fast. For OH though, I still use my GTS2 M.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 12, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> If you could add one event to the WCA, what would it be? I really have no clue, there are so many options out there that might be good.
> 
> Also, I just switched my 3x3 main to the Gans 356 Air UM because my GTS2 M was getting to fast. For OH though, I still use my GTS2 M.


Mirror block and kilominx


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 12, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> Mirror block and kilominx


I'd either do mirror cube, fisher cube, or 2x2 OH. Don't ask on the 2x2 OH, it just sounds fun.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 12, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Has anyone here done BLD? I just got my first success today and have been working hard for a few months.


Yeah. I just did a couple actually. I had my first success a couple months ago.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 12, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> Yeah. I just did a couple actually. I had my first success a couple months ago.


Nice work!


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 12, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> If you could add one event to the WCA, what would it be? I really have no clue, there are so many options out there that might be good.
> 
> Also, I just switched my 3x3 main to the Gans 356 Air UM because my GTS2 M was getting to fast. For OH though, I still use my GTS2 M.


I would add 3x3x5 given the choice. Or maybe 2BLD cause it's so easy and quick


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 12, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> I would add 3x3x5 given the choice. Or maybe 2BLD cause it's so easy and quick


Fast 2x2ers could get basically the same times since they can 1-look the solves.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 12, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Fast 2x2ers could get basically the same times since they can 1-look the solves.


True I forgot about 1look lol.
I don't one look my 2x2 solves because I really don't care about it as much as other events. 

Anyone else going to Glass City Open in Toledo, Ohio?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 12, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> True I forgot about 1look lol.
> I don't one look my 2x2 solves because I really don't care about it as much as other events.
> 
> Anyone else going to Glass City Open in Toledo, Ohio?


I use varasano, so I can't at all


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 12, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> I use varasano, so I can't at all


what do you average?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 12, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> what do you average?


low 3 secs


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 12, 2017)

Nice. I'm slow. Like upper 6


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 12, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> Nice. I'm slow. Like upper 6


What do you average on 3x3? 10-11 CFOP while learning OLL. And I use UM. You?


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 12, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> What do you average on 3x3? 10-11 CFOP while learning OLL. And I use UM. You?



I'm upper 18s with the GTS2. I know almost full oll. 10 or so algs left


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 12, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> I'm upper 18s with the GTS2. I know almost full oll. 10 or so algs left


Nice job! My goal is sub-10 by the end of the year


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 12, 2017)

Good luck! I've got first comp in sight September D!) And I'll hopefully average sub 18 by then


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 12, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> Good luck! I've got first comp in sight September D!) And I'll hopefully average sub 18 by then


Good luck!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 12, 2017)

I got 2nd in pyraminx at my competition!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 12, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> I got 2nd in pyraminx at my competition!


Nice work! What was your average? And what was the comp again?


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 12, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Nice work! What was your average? And what was the comp again?


My final average was 7.19. 0.05 from winning. But I got 5.83(I think) in the 2nd round.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 12, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> My final average was 7.19. 0.05 from winning. But I got 5.83(I think) in the 2nd round.


You do realize that my official average would have won that comp. I wish I went.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 12, 2017)

Wow, I'm gone for 12 hours and the thread blows up.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 12, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Wow, I'm gone for 12 hours and the thread blows up.


lol. How many cubes do you have? 27, and I have been cubing for well over a year now.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 12, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> You do realize that my official average would have won that comp. I wish I went.


Yes, I average about 5sec. I just had a DNF, that wrecked everything.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 12, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Yes, I average about 5sec. I just had a DNF, that wrecked everything.


Can you send me a link to your WCA profile?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 12, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> lol. How many cubes do you have? 27, and I have been cubing for well over a year now.


18, and I've been cubing for almost a year.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 12, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 18, and I've been cubing for almost a year.


Ok. Thanks! Is anyone hear going to Worlds/Nationals? I'm going to worlds.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 13, 2017)

Probably not, but next year I might go to nats


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 14, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> Probably not, but next year I might go to nats


Ok. Sorry for the late reply. 

I cant figure out my main lol. I go back and forth between my GTS2 M, my UM, and my YAN3 M.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 15, 2017)

Never mind about the main. I settled on my GTS2 magnetic. I also think I might be sub-11. Planning on learning full OLL after the World Championship in Paris.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 17, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Ok. Thanks! Is anyone hear going to Worlds/Nationals? I'm going to worlds.


I am going to nats


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 17, 2017)

What're your goals?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 17, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> What're your goals?


Convince the WCA to let me do Clock.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm homeschooled


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 17, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> I'm homeschooled


Your posting on this thread.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 18, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> What're your goals?


Getting sub 20, and learning bld.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jun 18, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> What're your goals?



Finishing learning OLL and PLL. Learning BLD.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 18, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> Finishing learning OLL and PLL. Learning BLD.


I need to learn OLL to. I think that I can't get to much faster then 10 (what I average) with 2-look OLL.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 19, 2017)

What are your summer goals? Mine are:

2x2: average sub-3 (I average 3)
3x3: average sub-10 (I average 10)
4x4: average ~55 (I average 1:02)
5x5: average sub-2:05 (I average ~ 2:25)
OH: average sub-30 (I average 35)
Skewb: average sub-6 (I average 6
Pyraminx: average sub-5 (I average 5)
square-one: average sub-20 (I average 22)

Non average goals:

Don't fail at the World Championship
Magnetize a cube
Switch to L4E on pyra
Learn OLL on 3x3
Learn CLL on 2x2.
35 cubes


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello, fellow honeschoolers!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 20, 2017)

CrystallineCuber said:


> Hello, fellow honeschoolers!


Hello!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 20, 2017)

CrystallineCuber said:


> Hello, fellow honeschoolers!


Hello! What are your summer goals?


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 20, 2017)

To practice until your hands bleed, and then keep practicing. Painkillers are a cuber's best friend.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 20, 2017)

My cubes would get messy!


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 20, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> What are your summer goals?


Get sub 8 on clock and get my clock FB page to 200 people. Also getting a 4BLD solve would be nice.


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jun 21, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Hello! What are your summer goals?


Do another competition, hopefully sub-60 home avg, get my F2L fast enough to use in normal solving.


----------



## AMCuber (Jun 21, 2017)

summer goals:
2x2: sub 7 average (not gonna happen in my case)
3x3: finish full F2l (Already got like 7 algorithms
skewb: get sub 9 average (already have like sub 10, I'm pretty decent)
Pyra: get sub 13 average


----------



## willtri4 (Jun 22, 2017)

My summer goals are basically to get back to where I was in most events.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 28, 2017)

What events do you guys do?

I do:
2x2 (MHSS Chuwen)
3x3 (GTS2 M)
4x4 (Wuque)
5x5 (Wushuang)
3x3 OH (MF3RS)
Skewb (Moyu M skewb)
Square-one (cubicle Qiyi)
Pyraminx (Moyu M pyraminx)


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jun 28, 2017)

Currently, just 3x3 (MoYu AoLong v2) cause I'm not done learning to solve 2x2 (Rubik's) yet. I admit it's not too high a priority. 


Competition Cuber said:


> What events do you guys do?
> 
> I do:
> 2x2 (MHSS Chuwen)
> ...


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 29, 2017)

Hmm..
2x2 thru 5x5, skewb, pyraminx, oh, and bld.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 29, 2017)

Everything except 5BLD and 4BLD (I will learn these in the future). I will focus at getting half decent at all events after my upcoming comp.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 30, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Everything except 5BLD and 4BLD (I will learn these in the future). I will focus at getting half decent at all events after my upcoming comp.


Good luck! What comp is that?



CrystallineCuber said:


> Currently, just 3x3 (MoYu AoLong v2) cause I'm not done learning to solve 2x2 (Rubik's) yet. I admit it's not too high a priority.


If your gonna get a good 2x2, get a Chuwen. And also, get a GTS2 M. Not much point in beginner cubes.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 30, 2017)

My upcoming comp is Cajun Cube Clash 2017.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> My upcoming comp is Cajun Cube Clash 2017.


I'm going to that too!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 30, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> My upcoming comp is Cajun Cube Clash 2017.





WombatWarrior17 said:


> I'm going to that too!


Good luck to both of you!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 30, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Good luck to both of you!


Thanks!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 30, 2017)

I leave for the World Championship in just 7 days!!!


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jul 1, 2017)

I will leave to go to nats on the 6th I belive.


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 1, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> If your gonna get a good 2x2, get a Chuwen. And also, get a GTS2 M. Not much point in beginner cubes.


My AoLong's brand new, so won't be getting an new one for a while. XD Good luck to all of you guys competing! I'd wanted to go to Slow and Steady today but didn't have anyone to take me.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 1, 2017)

CrystallineCuber said:


> My AoLong's brand new, so won't be getting an new one for a while. XD Good luck to all of you guys competing! I'd wanted to go to Slow and Steady today but didn't have anyone to take me.


I wanted to go to SNS too, but I had a swim meet today, and my Mom said I can't miss any more, because I will be missing a bunch in the next couple weeks when I head over to Europe for the WC.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 1, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> I wanted to go to SNS too, but I had a swim meet today, and my Mom said I can't miss any more, because I will be missing a bunch in the next couple weeks when I head over to Europe for the WC.


Don't you hate it when life gets in the way of cubing?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 1, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Don't you hate it when life gets in the way of cubing?


It depends _how_ is gets in the way, but mostly, yeah. :/


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 3, 2017)

What sports do you guys do? I swim.


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 3, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> What sports do you guys do? I swim.


I used to dance, used to swim, used to do soccer, now do nothing.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 3, 2017)

CrystallineCuber said:


> I used to dance, used to swim, used to do soccer, now do nothing.


lol


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm a fan of ultimate frisbee


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 3, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> What sports do you guys do? I swim.


Cross Country.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 3, 2017)

Thats like track, right?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jul 3, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Thats like track, right?


The sport it self is nothing like track, but the amounts you run at home are about the same I belive.


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 5, 2017)

How many of us live in the DMV? We should totally have some kind of homeschool cubers meeting.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 5, 2017)

CrystallineCuber said:


> How many of us live in the DMV? We should totally have some kind of homeschool cubers meeting.


I like in Northern VA.


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 5, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> I like in Northern VA.


Southern MD here, if we attend the same comp i'd love to meet you.  Shouldn't arrange meetups with online people but if we both just so happen to be there...


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 5, 2017)

I'll see what I can do. Maybe if I arrange it four months in advance my parents'll actually take me (can't drive yet cause apparently it doubles insurance O.O)


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm 17, lol but most of my friends are either way younger or way older. I'm trying to hit sub-60.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 5, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Thats like track, right?


It's basically running marathons.

Sorry for the late response, I wasn't getting alerts for the thread.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hey guys, did the thread die, or is everyone just busy?


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm still around, not much to say , summer school, cubing, coding. All I'm doing.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 11, 2017)

CrystallineCuber said:


> I'm still around, not much to say , summer school, cubing, coding. All I'm doing.


I'm actually learning how to code, any tips?


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 11, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I'm actually learning how to code, any tips?


Make sure you practice every language you learn, my Ruby and Java are pretty bad now that I haven't used them in years... Maybe find an open source project to contribute to in your chosen language (I'm LunarGem on Github, if you're interested in making an RPG I could use some help). My first pull request made me so excited.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 11, 2017)

CrystallineCuber said:


> Make sure you practice every language you learn, my Ruby and Java are pretty bad now that I haven't used them in years... Maybe find an open source project to contribute to in your chosen language (I'm LunarGem on Github, if you're interested in making an RPG I could use some help). My first pull request made me so excited.


Thanks! I won't be able to help right now, I'm still pretty new to coding, but I am interested.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 11, 2017)

No, I'm not that interested. 

Next person forgot this thread existed.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 11, 2017)

Are you guys all homeschooled? That is so cool! Like, just wondering, does homeschooling give you guys more time for practice? Thx!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 11, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> Are you guys all homeschooled? That is so cool! Like, just wondering, does homeschooling give you guys more time for practice? Thx!


Hey, actually this question has been asked before and the answer can vary from person to person, but in general, we do tend to have more free time.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jul 12, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Thanks! I won't be able to help right now, I'm still pretty new to coding, but I am interested.



Yeah it's really fun. And lots of languages are kind of similar. Like c# and java. They're basically the same.


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 12, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> Are you guys all homeschooled? That is so cool! Like, just wondering, does homeschooling give you guys more time for practice? Thx!


It really depends on how your homeschool is run. I don't because I'm in AP classes etc, but some people do less than I do and some people do more.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jul 12, 2017)

So is it just me, or do any of you guys listen to music when doing your school?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 12, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> So is it just me, or do any of you guys listen to music when doing your school?


I do sometimes.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jul 12, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> Are you guys all homeschooled? That is so cool! Like, just wondering, does homeschooling give you guys more time for practice? Thx!



Totally depends. Homeschoolers are more likely to have other hobbies taking up their time as well as cubing - I play piano and ukulele, practice juggling, and take care of the farm - goats, chickens, hogs, rabbits, bees, garden, orchard, the like. Plus I have 5 siblings, 4 younger than me, so I babysit and help take care of them a lot too. School honestly doesn't take up that much time.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jul 12, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> So is it just me, or do any of you guys listen to music when doing your school?



Every now and then. Not that often though.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jul 12, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> So is it just me, or do any of you guys listen to music when doing your school?



Occasionally.

Now that we're on the topic of music, do you guys think listening to different types of music affects your cubing? I know for sure that heavy metal kills my recognition for some reason.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 12, 2017)

What kind of music do you listen to if or when you do?


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jul 12, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> What kind of music do you listen to if or when you do?


Classic rock, beachy stuff, green day


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 13, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> Are you guys all homeschooled? That is so cool! Like, just wondering, does homeschooling give you guys more time for practice? Thx!


Yep! It depends on the person though.


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 13, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> So is it just me, or do any of you guys listen to music when doing your school?


I used to more often, but my work schedule got awkward and the way I was working didn't allow for that level of preparation


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jul 14, 2017)

alright guys, New question: what's your main event? Mine's skewb. I Love Skewb


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 14, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> alright guys, New question: what's your main event? Mine's skewb. I Love Skewb


I currently only do 3x3, but I'm hoping to add 2x2 and 4x4 by October. I ordered my 2x2, 4x4, Pyraminx, Skewb, and a StackMat from Cubicle and they're coming today, so excited!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 14, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> alright guys, New question: what's your main event? Mine's skewb. I Love Skewb


OH, and I started cubing 1-year ago today!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 14, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> alright guys, New question: what's your main event? Mine's skewb. I Love Skewb


I really don't have one, though 7x7 is my best event.


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 14, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> OH, and I started cubing 1-year ago today!


Happy Cubiversary!! And my cubes came! I am introducing them to the rest of my cube family.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 14, 2017)

CrystallineCuber said:


> Happy Cubiversary!! And my cubes came! I am introducing them to the rest of my cube family.


Cool! What Pyraminx and skewb did you get?


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 14, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Cool! What Pyraminx and skewb did you get?


QiYi QiMing A Pyraminx and YJ GuanLong Skewb. Basically the cheapest ones that had good reviews. XD


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 14, 2017)

Uhh, anyone know how to get the caps back onto a 2x2? Opened the box and it slipped out of my hand. Having trouble getting the last cap on.
EDIT: Nvm I got it


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jul 15, 2017)

Ha! Just beat my skewb pb by 3 hundredths of a second


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 15, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> alright guys, New question: what's your main event? Mine's skewb. I Love Skewb


3x3. I love 3x3. It is so quick (9 secs), and you can do an ao12 in about 8-9 min. I sometimes make pyra my main event tho.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 15, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> alright guys, New question: what's your main event? Mine's skewb. I Love Skewb


I don't have a set main event, but the ones that I consistently practice and really like are 3x3, Feet, OH, and Megaminx.
ZZF2L is just so fun and I get to use it on all of them . Yes, including Megaminx.
I'm officially best at Feet, but ratio-wise, I'm best at Megaminx, as my megaminx average is the only one that is less than a 2/1 ratio. All my other stats are significantly more.

FMC, 5x5 and BLDs are also really fun, but I don't practice them much.

I don't really care for the little events, square-1, or 4x4 and big cubes.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 15, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> alright guys, New question: what's your main event? Mine's skewb. I Love Skewb


I like Pyraminx! It is fast so I can do an average of 50 quickly.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 16, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> I like Pyraminx! It is fast so I can do an average of 50 quickly.


Thats why I like 3x3 lol (9 secs)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 22, 2017)

Someone was watching me do some solves and he asked if I could see the matrix.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 22, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Someone was watching me do some solves and he asked if I could see the matrix.


Post that here: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...e-darndest-things.13808/page-214#post-1243679


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 22, 2017)

I'm about to go to my first comp! Hoping to make OH finals!


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jul 22, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I'm about to go to my first comp! Hoping to make OH finals!


Good luck! Hope you do well.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 22, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I'm about to go to my first comp! Hoping to make OH finals!


Good luck! What comp is it, and what are you competing in?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 23, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I'm about to go to my first comp! Hoping to make OH finals!


Hey saw you there! I actually made 3x3 finals!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 23, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Good luck! What comp is it, and what are you competing in?


Cajun cube clash 2017. 3x3, oh 4x4, 2x2, and pyraminx.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 23, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Hey saw you there! I actually made 3x3 finals!


Great job!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 23, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Hey saw you there! I actually made 3x3 finals!


Not to bad!


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jul 24, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Not to bad!


Lol down here in the south 20 avg made it to a final of 32 people and three rounds of clock, last round having only 5 people.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 24, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Lol down here in the south 20 avg made it to a final of 32 people and three rounds of clock, last round having only 5 people.


top 10 went to finals at this comp, with 10th place being a 13 flat average. I went in 9th with a 12.92.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 24, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Lol down here in the south 20 avg made it to a final of 32 people and three rounds of clock, last round having only 5 people.


...Oh. I wonder what my at home 9 average would get me. (In comp I fail miserably, 13-15 averages).


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 24, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> (In comp I fail miserably, 13-15 averages).


I actually did better at the comp than I do at home. (In 3x3, at least.)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 25, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I actually did better at the comp than I do at home. (In 3x3, at least.)


Can you link me to your WCA profile?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 25, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Can you link me to your WCA profile?


I don't have one yet, but I will when I get it.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 25, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I don't have one yet, but I will when I get it.


Sure, thanks.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jul 25, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> ...Oh. I wonder what my at home 9 average would get me. (In comp I fail miserably, 13-15 averages).


The last comp before nats I went to the winning avg was a 9.28 and that was the only sub 10 avg in finals, so you could win or at least podium.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 26, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> The last comp before nats I went to the winning avg was a 9.28 and that was the only sub 10 avg in finals, so you could win or at least podium.


LOL.  I like in the VA/maryland area with lucas and max.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jul 26, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> LOL.  I like in the VA/maryland area with lucas and max.


I am more like VA/NC area and still go to lots of southern comps. Things seem more relaxed and I get less hate for liking clock, then again, it would be cool to cream a bunch of northern cubers with a 10 avg lol.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 27, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I am more like VA/NC area and still go to lots of southern comps. Things seem more relaxed and I get less hate for liking clock, then again, it would be cool to cream a bunch of northern cubers with a 10 avg lol.


LOL.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jul 31, 2017)

I just had a very odd thing happen. I lost my clock for some time and was thinking of buying a new one, but I first prayed to God that he would show me where it is, now if you aren't a christian that might sound silly, but you know what happened? I had a dream where I saw that my cup holders in my backpack were cluttered and I looked in first the right one, then the found it in the left one. This dream woke me up so I just had to try it. I got my backpack and felt that it was heavy, then checked in the pockets. Unfortunately, it was not in them. I then looked in the pocket for your computer and their it was. Has anyone else had something like this happen to them?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 31, 2017)

I've had something similar to that happen, but not to that effect.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Aug 5, 2017)

I had a dream that my grandmother was trying to kill me


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 5, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> I had a dream that my grandmother was trying to kill me


Ummmm......


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 5, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> I had a dream that my grandmother was trying to kill me


Dang.

Thank your for bringing this tread back, and I was wondering if I made a GC for the home schooled cubers, would anyone even join? We could do it on Skype, hangouts, maybe Messenger.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 5, 2017)

What is GC?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 5, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> What is GC?


Group chat.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 5, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Group chat.


Oh, duh.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Aug 5, 2017)

Yeah I would


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 6, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> I had a dream that my grandmother was trying to kill me


Thats... interesting.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 7, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> .. Thank your for bringing this tread back, and I was wondering if I made a GC for the home schooled cubers, would anyone even join? We could do it on Skype, hangouts, maybe Messenger.



Why not just stick with this group chat?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 7, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> Why not just stick with this group chat?


Because, 1. It is for everyone to see, 2. It would be less formal, 3. Speedsolving is a place where you talk about the different things, this is just hanging out, also we will get a little beep or something that will make us know somebody has texted us.

So for everyone who wants to do it, just pm me your skype and or hangouts username and I will add you to it.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 9, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Because, 1. It is for everyone to see, 2. It would be less formal, 3. Speedsolving is a place where you talk about the different things, this is just hanging out, also we will get a little beep or something that will make us know somebody has texted us.
> 
> So for everyone who wants to do it, just pm me your skype and or hangouts username and I will add you to it.


Sorry, I probably can't, my parents don't like me doing things like that outside of personal friends.  I want to tho.

If you can get us all on Speedsolving at the same time, I could do that.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 9, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> If you can get us all on Speedsolving at the same time, I could do that.


This might work, should we try it @Mastermind2368?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 9, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> This might work, should we try it @Mastermind2368?


Im fine with that. On this thread I mean.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 9, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Im fine with that. On this thread I mean.


Yeah, I think if we just try to talk more on here it would be fine.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 9, 2017)

Ok sounds good. So what would be a good time for you guys. Would like later today or tomorrow work?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 9, 2017)

Either.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 9, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Ok sounds good. So what would be a good time for you guys. Would like later today or tomorrow work?


Um... What time zones?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 9, 2017)

Tomorrow would work for me.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 10, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Um... What time zones?


lololol. EST.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 10, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Um... What time zones?


CST.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 10, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> CST.


This might be getting a little complicated. I can probably do 2 a.m. VA time (tomorrow)


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 11, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> VA


Does that make us the only home schooled cubers in VA. Oh and I think I can do that.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 11, 2017)

I will try to be on then.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 11, 2017)

Ditto.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 11, 2017)

2 p.m.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 11, 2017)

Dang it, I'm going to be gone at 10 
Oh well.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 11, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> Dang it, I'm going to be gone at 10
> Oh well.


No, 2 o'clock


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 11, 2017)

Still gone.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 11, 2017)

I actually cant do it this week, busy. Maybe next week?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 11, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> I actually cant do it this week, busy. Maybe next week?


I can do that.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 11, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I can do that.


I can too, unless something pops up. Lets post about something else for a while. What are you guys doing? Watching a youtube video as I lubricate my Xinghen M.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm not really doing anything.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm also free.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 11, 2017)

Any ideas?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 11, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Any ideas?


Im on now.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 11, 2017)

Me too.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 11, 2017)

So now what?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 12, 2017)

Im tempted to give up on this.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 12, 2017)

Lol, btw I just beat my PB in 3x3.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 12, 2017)

Great job  How fast are you now?

Question for y'all. 

What do your parents think of rubik's cubes/cubing in general?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 12, 2017)

It's 13.22. My parents are very supportive.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 12, 2017)

My parents support it, don't love it, don't hate it. They take me to most of my comps. My dad does hate the sound of my cubes, though but still brags about me


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 12, 2017)

Dang, ya'll lucky. My parents are so over the whole cubing bit, and I've only been cubing since last December. Never been to a comp, don't have my license yet.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 12, 2017)

Why don't they like it?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 12, 2017)

They have their reasons. I have better things I could be doing, better things I could spend my money on, etc.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm sorry there not supportive.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 12, 2017)

Do you guys know many people personally that can solve the cube? I know 5 poeple that can, four of which I influenced to do so and none who can solve faster that 4-5 times my average. Maybe I'm not in the right friend groups


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 12, 2017)

I know about 2.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 12, 2017)

They sent me to the WC, so i think that they support it. They dont really like it when I hide out in my room cubing all day though.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 12, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> They dont really like it when I hide out in my room cubing all day though.


My parents don't like that either.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 12, 2017)

Maybe we should start a conversation.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Aug 14, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> My parents support it, don't love it, don't hate it. They take me to most of my comps. My dad does hate the sound of my cubes, though but still brags about me


You just explained my curbing life perfectly lol.


----------



## seth0420 (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm a homeschooled cuber!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 14, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> curbing


?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 14, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> Do you guys know many people personally that can solve the cube?


3, but 2 of them dont anymore. Only one of my friends still actively solves cubes though


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Aug 14, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> ?


Lol. I thought that looked wrong when I posted It. cubing


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 14, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> Lol. I thought that looked wrong when I posted It. cubing


I know that, just messing around


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 17, 2017)

Is there a WR for this?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 17, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Is there a WR for this?View attachment 8350


Luke8 has a 0.001.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Aug 18, 2017)

REKT!!


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 20, 2017)

Lots of other people do also.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 20, 2017)

I was just wondering if there was a WR for it, but it seems to be pretty common to have a fast time so I guess there isn't one.


----------



## Joshua Planting (Aug 20, 2017)

just found this


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 20, 2017)

Welcome .


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 20, 2017)

Joshua Planting said:


> just found this


Welcome!


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 20, 2017)

Joshua Planting said:


> just found this


Welcome, fellow homschooler


----------



## Mingler_65071 (Aug 21, 2017)

best i got was .004


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 21, 2017)

Joshua Planting said:


> just found this


Hello!


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Aug 21, 2017)

I've never even tried to get a super small time on stackmat before. The shortest i ever got is when I accidentally started a timer and stopped it really fast. It was like .04 or something.


----------



## ronjaaa (Aug 21, 2017)

I nearly always have stickerless. Because I can have it in my bag without any stickers falling off


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 25, 2017)

My best is like 0.002 (Actually did this yesterday).


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 25, 2017)

Also, sorry about double posting, but school starts in 3 days, so I think Ill post how I did.


Competition Cuber said:


> What are your summer goals? Mine are:
> 
> 2x2: average sub-3 (I average 3) sometimes, not really.
> 3x3: average sub-10 (I average 10) Not at all lol, my average went _up_ (I switchied to dual CN)
> ...



Didn't get most of my goals, I kinda did a 1-2 weeks of not as much cubing after the WC. I still did things like weekly comps though. Other from that, it was a great summer. I got new mains for pyra, 5x5, OH, 3x3, and 2x2. Also, I attended like 3 comps this summer.


----------



## Hero (Aug 26, 2017)

Hoi


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 26, 2017)

Nice VLS case.


----------



## Hero (Aug 26, 2017)

Ik. It's ma favorite.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 26, 2017)

@WombatWarrior17, I remember that you like star wars from earlier in this thread, and I heard that the next star wars movie they're making is going to be the last one.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 26, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> @WombatWarrior17, I remember that you like star wars from earlier in this thread, and I heard that the next star wars movie they're making is going to be the last one.


No it's not, there going to be making movies for awhile.
The movies that we know about are: episode 8: the last jedi, han solo, episode 9, and obi-wan Kenobi. (And possibly Boba Fett.)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 26, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> No it's not, there going to be making movies for awhile.
> The movies that we know about are: episode 8: the last jedi, han solo, episode 9, and obi-wan Kenobi. (And possibly Boba Fett.)


THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR TELLING ME THIS I WISH I COULD GIVE YOU A HUNDRED LIKES RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 26, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR TELLING ME THIS I WISH I COULD GIVE YOU A HUNDRED LIKES RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!


Who told you there was only one more?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 26, 2017)

@Moonwink Cuber, and two non cubing friends of mine.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 26, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> @Moonwink Cuber, and two non cubing friends of mine.


They probably said that because the next one is called "The Last Jedi".


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 26, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> They probably said that because the next one is called "The Last Jedi".


Probably. I wonder if they will say anything at the end of the last star wars movie if it concludes the series. (Like "the end")


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 26, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Probably. I wonder if they will say anything at the end of the last star wars movie if it concludes the series. (Like "the end")


Probably not, they might leave it open for the future. But I do want them to end the main plot in this trilogy or the next.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 26, 2017)

Wait really? Disney, sell it to Universal.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 26, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Wait really? Disney, sell it to Universal.


Why? I think Disney is actually doing a pretty good job so far.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 26, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Probably not, they might leave it open for the future. But I do want them to end the main plot in this trilogy or the next.


Your probably right. We got a couple in the 80s, eps 1, 2, and 3 in the 90s, and then a break, then we got The Force Awakens in the winter of 2015-2016. If they _were_ to stop in the next year or two, they might pick it up again.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 26, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Your probably right. We got a couple in the 80s, eps 1, 2, and 3 in the 90s, and then a break, then we got The Force Awakens in the winter of 2015-2016.


Actually we got episode 4 in '77, 5 in '80, 6 in '83, 1 in '99, 2 in '02, and 3 in '05. Then Disney bought the rights in 2012 and made episode 7 in '15, and Rogue one in '16. Then episode 8 comes out December 15th, then the Han solo movie in May of '18, then episode 9 in May of '19, then possibly an Obi-wan Kenobi movie in 2020.

EDIT: And Star Wars: BattleFront 2 comes out in November. (I did pre-order it)

I might know too much about Star Wars.....
Basically, I could talk about Star Wars all day if people let me.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 26, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Actually we got episode 4 in '77, 5 in '80, 6 in '83, 1 in '99, 2 in '02, and 3 in '05. Then Disney bought the rights in 2012 and made episode 7 in '15, and Rogue one in '16. Then episode 8 comes out December 15th, then the Han solo movie in May of '18, then episode 9 in May of '19, then possibly an Obi-wan Kenobi movie in 2020.
> 
> EDIT: And Star Wars: BattleFront 2 comes out in November. (I did pre-order it)
> 
> ...


So a movie in dec. _*and*_ May?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?! YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WombatWarrior17 said:


> EDIT: And Star Wars: BattleFront 2 comes out in November. (I did pre-order it)


Cause everyone feels the need to pre-order something 3 months in advance...


WombatWarrior17 said:


> I might know too much about Star Wars.....


Thats not humanly possible.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi Guys


----------



## Ron Weasly (Aug 27, 2017)

My main is gan 365 air


----------



## Ron Weasly (Aug 27, 2017)

Man............u guys r gatcha talk something else than cubing


----------



## Ron Weasly (Aug 27, 2017)

whats the basic theme of ths thread guys


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 27, 2017)

Did you _quadruple_ post?


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Aug 27, 2017)

The basic theme of this thread is to post whatever comes to a home schooled cuber's mind. As long as you keep it clean. (It's kind of like the general cubing discussion thread except, it's for home schoolers)


----------



## Ron Weasly (Aug 27, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Did you _quadruple_ post?


yeah................just u know ....no isssue ..


----------



## Ron Weasly (Aug 27, 2017)

hey.........by the way......i go to school too.......actually,that's why i joined this






btw,guys, i need help to improve myself......u see i m new here amd havent attented any competetion till now and i will when i get under 15


----------



## Ron Weasly (Aug 27, 2017)

Ron Weasly said:


> hey.........by the way......i go to school too.......actually,that's why i joined this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But i am avg. 40-50sec now ..........cubing for 'bout a couple of months now how do i improve?????:confused:.........(i have a gan air 365)


----------



## Hero (Aug 27, 2017)

Ron Weasly said:


> But i am avg. 40-50sec now ..........cubing for 'bout a couple of months now how do i improve?????:confused:.........(i have a gan air 365)


I've been cubing for 6 months and have reached about sub-15. It all comes down to practice. I suggest you improve your F2L and learn advanced F2L if you haven't. F2L is the most important part of the cube. Next, I advise you to learn 4-look last layer, and slowly memorize the algs for PLL, then OLL.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Aug 27, 2017)

Thx..........but i know 4lll and f2l and i use them too, but i havent learned any f2l algs............just doing it my way..


----------



## Hero (Aug 27, 2017)

Ron Weasly said:


> Thx..........but i know 4lll and f2l and i use them too, but i havent learned any f2l algs............just doing it my way..


Then I suggest you learn the actual algs.
https://www.cubeskills.com/tutorials/f2l


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 27, 2017)

@Ron Weasly, the forum rules says that you shouldn't double post (or quadruple)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 27, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> @Ron Weasly, the forum rules says that you shouldn't double post (or quadruple)


Just calm down, it will be fine as long as it doesn't happen too much.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Aug 28, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> @Ron Weasly, the forum rules says that you shouldn't double post (or quadruple)


I apologize guys............dont make it a issue.....plz 

btw,thx @WombatWarrior17 ..........it will happen never again....


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 28, 2017)

It's ok. I don't think it's quite as much an issue on chat thread as on the rest of the forums. But I might be wrong on that


----------



## Hero (Aug 28, 2017)

Guys, how much do think VLS would improve your times? I'm currently learning it (Yes, at sub-15), but I don't know if it's worth it. I know full OLL btw.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hero said:


> Guys, how much do think VLS would improve your times? I'm currently learning it (Yes, at sub-15), but I don't know if it's worth it. I know full OLL btw.


I'm not sure, it depends on how well you learn it.


----------



## Hero (Aug 29, 2017)

I guess I'm learning it pretty well. I'm kinda rushing it. A "subset" of VLS per week (VLS has 7 subsets- UF, UB, UFUL, UL, UFUB, UBUL, and no edges). Each subset has 27 algs so roughly 4 a day (not too much for me). I drill the algs into my muscle memory pretty well though.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hero said:


> I guess I'm learning it pretty well. I'm kinda rushing it. A "subset" of VLS per week (VLS has 7 subsets- UF, UB, UFUL, UL, UFUB, UBUL, and no edges). Each subset has 27 algs so roughly 4 a day (not too much for me). I drill the algs into my muscle memory pretty well though.


I think if you just keep that up you should be fine.


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Aug 29, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> @Moonwink Cuber, and two non cubing friends of mine.


I *NEVER *said that. They would never end on 8. The movies are released in trilogies.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 29, 2017)

Moonwink Cuber said:


> I *NEVER *said that. They would never end on 8. The movies are released in trilogies.


You did too!

Sorry if im wrong tho.


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Aug 30, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> You did too!
> 
> Sorry if im wrong tho.


You are very wrong lol


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 30, 2017)

@Moonwink Cuber, did you know that the colour scheme on your avatar is wrong?

(Just wondering.)


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 30, 2017)

How did you memorize the color scheme???


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 30, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> How did you memorize the color scheme???


Experience.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 30, 2017)

Guess I have a ways to go then lol


----------



## Ron Weasly (Aug 30, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> How did you memorize the color scheme???


I have the same problem too...........

btw,practicing lookahead for first time,.........any tips.....too tough to concentrate on different pairs.:confused:


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Aug 30, 2017)

Well i didn't really work on lookahead until i was trying to get sub 15.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Aug 30, 2017)

Ron Weasly said:


> I have the same problem too...........





Benjamin Warry said:


> Well i didn't really work on lookahead until i was trying to get sub 15.


Whoa.........actually,i am sub45........lol

Then What should I do?????????


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Aug 30, 2017)

Depends on what level your f2l is at. One big mistake I made when I was trying to get sub 40 or 30 was that that I couldn't plan out my cross in inspection. Also practice doing your f2l on its own. Before you try to work on lookahead you have to be able to solve a pair without looking at it. 4 look last layer can get you sub 30 quite easily. Also make sure you have ok f2l solutions. Although f2l is intuitive it will become muscle memory. Don't give up like I almost did!


----------



## Ron Weasly (Aug 30, 2017)

Benjamin Warry said:


> Depends on what level your f2l is at. One big mistake I made when I was trying to get sub 40 or 30 was that that I couldn't plan out my cross in inspection. Also practice doing your f2l on its own. Before you try to work on lookahead you have to be able to solve a pair without looking at it. 4 look last layer can get you sub 30 quite easily. Also make sure you have ok f2l solutions. Although f2l is intuitive it will become muscle memory. Don't give up like I almost did!


i use 4lll and take about 30 sec to complete whole f2l
i average about 40-50sec
my cross takes bout 7 sec

btw,i m gonna never give up....


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 30, 2017)

Ron Weasly said:


> I have the same problem too...........
> 
> btw,practicing lookahead for first time,.........any tips.....too tough to concentrate on different pairs.:confused:


Make sure you can first solve all the cases BLD.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Aug 30, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Make sure you can first solve all the cases BLD.


Working on that buddy.........can do some easy ones but get confused in many of them.................btw,thx for the advice


----------



## Ron Weasly (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 30, 2017)

Just keep practicing until you have muscle memorized all f2l cases. Then you can work on look ahead.


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Aug 30, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> How did you memorize the color scheme???


Red is opposite from orange
Blue is opposite from green
White is opposite from yellow
The blue,orange,yellow corner goes clockwise: BOY


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Aug 30, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> @Moonwink Cuber, did you know that the colour scheme on your avatar is wrong?
> 
> (Just wondering.)


Yep. life is hard


----------



## Hero (Aug 31, 2017)

Any tips from getting from tracking pieces to predicting where the pieces are? My look ahead is bad, but I somehow keep a decently fast TPS while tracking pieces. Or does that build in while you get more advanced in cubing.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 31, 2017)

Hero said:


> Any tips from getting from tracking pieces to predicting where the pieces are? My look ahead is bad, but I somehow keep a decently fast TPS while tracking pieces. Or does that build in while you get more advanced in cubing.


I think that it just comes from experience, but there probably are some practice drills you can do.


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Aug 31, 2017)

J perm has a great video on lookahead. Try doing your solves without pause you will have to slow down at first but after quite a few pauseless solves try to turn faster.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Aug 31, 2017)

Hero said:


> Any tips from getting from tracking pieces to predicting where the pieces are? My look ahead is bad, but I somehow keep a decently fast TPS while tracking pieces. Or does that build in while you get more advanced in cubing.


Watch this...........its really very helpful...






the best tip is to dont look at the pair ur solving.......look "ahead"


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 31, 2017)

Moonwink Cuber said:


> Red is opposite from orange
> Blue is opposite from green
> White is opposite from yellow
> The blue,orange,yellow corner goes clockwise: BOY


Still, orange should be where red is on your cube.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 31, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Still, orange should be where blue is on your cube.


No, green should.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Aug 31, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> No, green should.


yeah that's what i noticed....


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 31, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> No, green should.


Sorry, I meant red. Fixed.


----------



## Hero (Aug 31, 2017)

Ron Weasly said:


> the best tip is to dont look at the pair ur solving.......look "ahead"



That's what I do. What Im trying to do is predict and know where my next pair pieces are going to be.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 1, 2017)

Whoa.....that needs a pretty fast brain indeed.......actually, i may be wrong as i am not much experienced as the others.....


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Sep 1, 2017)

Feliks has a blog on www.cubeskills.com all about lookahead.


----------



## Hero (Sep 6, 2017)

I hav my first comp coming up in a little under 3 weeks. What will get me optimal times and improvement in this short period of time?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hero said:


> I hav my first comp coming up in a little under 3 weeks. What will get me optimal times and improvement in this short period of time?


Don't burn yourself out by doing too many solves, but you should try to stay warmed up at the comp.
And try to stay calm during the comp.
Don't learn too many new algs, and just practice.


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Sep 6, 2017)

Constantly focus on your weaknesses and don't learn to much in the week leading up to the comp. You should also check out Brody the cuber's video, "how to get faster on 3x3.


----------



## Hero (Sep 6, 2017)

thanks guys


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hero said:


> thanks guys


You're welcome!


----------



## Hero (Sep 6, 2017)

Another thing- What is the best "learnable" thing to do? I practice a lot every day, but I want to find something I could learn. I kno full CFOP, so I'm looking for suggestions.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hero said:


> Another thing- What is the best "learnable" thing to do? I practice a lot every day, but I want to find something I could learn. I kno full CFOP, so I'm looking for suggestions.


What sub sets do you know? You should also learn good f2l algs for some cases.


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Sep 6, 2017)

Checkout Chris Olson's advanced F2L tutorial.


----------



## Hero (Sep 6, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> What sub sets do you know? You should also learn good f2l algs for some cases.


F2L- https://www.cubeskills.com/tutorials/f2l-algorithms-different-slot-positions


----------



## Hero (Sep 6, 2017)

I kno a bit of VLS, all algs for the UF position.​


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hero said:


> I kno a bit of VLS, all algs for the UF position.​


I guess just keep learning VLS and figure out what things you need to work on, it's kinda hard to tell someone what to work on since everyone learns different things at different times.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 6, 2017)

you need some nervousness. the trick is to not think about doing bad but still keep an edge.......

Try not to think/bother about the people watching you and you should be able to focus better on the solve. Also, don't get too anxious about your timings, it'll just make you more nervous, which might actually result in slower solves. Perhaps practicing with friends more often will help you get used to cubing under pressure. I've not taken part in any competitions as of now and am certainly not an "expert" but still, I hope that helps


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2017)

Competition coming in less than 2 weeks. I'm about 3 seconds slower color neutral. Should I adapt to color neutrality?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Sep 12, 2017)

Not for the comp. You could choke on a 1 move blue cross and be nervous.


----------



## Mingler_65071 (Sep 12, 2017)

You should practice with this 



 competitions arent always quiet. prepare yourself for the worst (but like, not if there will be a fire. stay realistic) and believe in yourself


----------



## BCcubes (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm a homeschool cuber. I actually learned to solve to kill my boredom with something other than playing Skyrim for 5+ hours a day, almost. Now I cube almost 5+ hours a day.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 14, 2017)

BCcubes said:


> I'm a homeschool cuber. I actually learned to solve to kill my boredom with something other than playing Skyrim for 5+ hours a day, almost. Now I cube almost 5+ hours a day.


thats good........


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Sep 26, 2017)

Did we ever figure out how many of us were going to Maryland?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 27, 2017)

CrystallineCuber said:


> Did we ever figure out how many of us were going to Maryland?


Im going!!!


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 27, 2017)

That's kind of a trek lol


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Oct 7, 2017)

Welp I'm likely to be the only black home school girl there, so if you find me and ask "Are you Crystalline?" Or something like that I'll say yes (unless it's not me lol).


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 20, 2017)

What are you guys using for your mains now?

2x2: GuoGuan Xinghen M (Guoguan mass-produced)
3x3: GAN 356 Air UM w/ green GES (want an SM for christmas)
4x4: wuque
5x5: wushuang
6x6: wuhua
7x7: yuxin huanglong
Skewb: X-man wingy
squan: cubicle pro shop x-man volt
pyra: x-man bell


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 21, 2017)

3x3: Valk 3 M 

And the rest need replacing  I thought they were ok until I got the valk, and it is so nice I just can't cube on anything else lol. So I need to order a pyraminx, square 1, 2x2, and 4x4.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 21, 2017)

3x3: Gan Air 356


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 21, 2017)

lol I just realized I didn't even need to post my mains since you can just look on my spreadsheet.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 21, 2017)

2x2- XingHen M (Cubicle.us)
3x3- DIY Warrior W M ( n38 4x1.5mm)
4x4- GuanSu
5x5- I have a Wushuang on its way.
6x6-N/A
7x7-N/A
Skewb- Qiyi Skewb
Pyra- X man Bell M
Megamix- Yuxin

I’m homeschooled as well.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 27, 2017)

Anyone here use Roux?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 27, 2017)

I don't


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 27, 2017)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Anyone here use Roux?


Nope.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 27, 2017)

No


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 27, 2017)

What did you guys get for Black Friday? I got a cubicle labs GTS2M, cubicle labs volt ms and s cubicle pro shop galaxy megaminx!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 27, 2017)

I said in What cubes you got on Black Friday. But I got:

5x Yuxin Little Magic (Plan to magnetize with different strengths)
55.5mm GTS2M Red and Sky blue stickers.
Med tack app tape
Free 1x1 Pyra
Cubicle lite magnet kit
Moyu Ajustment tool
MF3RS2


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 27, 2017)

I didnt get anything but I am going to ask for an 8x8 for my birthday! (December 10)


----------



## Joshua Planting (Nov 27, 2017)

I do


----------



## Hero (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm getting Valk Power M for Christmas. You can see how excited I am by my thread and prof pic.


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Nov 28, 2017)

I don't use Roux, but I was thinking of trying it. I promised myself no cubes until I graduate in June.  So no Black Friday cubes for me. But I'm hoping to get a Gans when I do get myself cubes again. Maybe a megaminx. Anybody hit a cubing milestone recently? In October I did my first sub-60 competition average, so there's that.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 28, 2017)

I got officially 8th place in square 1 and 10th place in skewb at my last competition!


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 28, 2017)

CrystallineCuber said:


> I don't use Roux, but I was thinking of trying it. I promised myself no cubes until I graduate in June.  So no Black Friday cubes for me. But I'm hoping to get a Gans when I do get myself cubes again. Maybe a megaminx. Anybody hit a cubing milestone recently? In October I did my first sub-60 competition average, so there's that.


I'm almost sub 15


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 28, 2017)

TipsterTrickster said:


> I got officially 8th place in square 1 and 10th place in skewb at my last competition!


lol. My most recent comp squan average would have gotten me 5th.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 28, 2017)

Almost done with CLL


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Nov 28, 2017)

TipsterTrickster said:


> I didnt get anything but I am going to ask for an 8x8 for my birthday! (December 10)


Woaj, my B day is December 18. Do you use roux?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 28, 2017)

CrystallineCuber said:


> I don't use Roux, but I was thinking of trying it. I promised myself no cubes until I graduate in June.  So no Black Friday cubes for me. But I'm hoping to get a Gans when I do get myself cubes again. Maybe a megaminx. Anybody hit a cubing milestone recently? In October I did my first sub-60 competition average, so there's that.


I'm almost sub-18.


----------



## Hero (Nov 28, 2017)

CrystallineCuber said:


> Anybody hit a cubing milestone recently? In October I did my first sub-60 competition average, so there's that.



Almost sub-12.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 28, 2017)

_Still_ not sub-11, been here since June.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 28, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Woaj, my B day is December 18. Do you use roux?


Yea, I use roux!


----------



## RedJack22 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey! I'm homeschooled! Anybody near the Portland Oregon area?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 28, 2017)

RedJack22 said:


> Hey! I'm homeschooled! Anybody near the Portland Oregon area?


Welcome! I don't live anywhere near there, but there might be some who do.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 28, 2017)

RedJack22 said:


> Hey! I'm homeschooled! Anybody near the Portland Oregon area?


no, sorry. did you attend 2016 nats?


----------



## Jaylan Anderson (Nov 28, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> What is your favoritte cube color (black, white, etc.) guys? I like stickerless.


I like stickerless


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 28, 2017)

Stickerless


----------



## Hero (Nov 28, 2017)

Does anyone here use 3x3 COLL algs for 2x2? Cuz I do.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 29, 2017)

RedJack22 said:


> Hey! I'm homeschooled! Anybody near the Portland Oregon area?


I'm all the way in NC


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 29, 2017)

I live in Virginia


----------



## RedJack22 (Nov 29, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> no, sorry. did you attend 2016 nats?


Actually no. I only started speedcubing earlier this year. However, if Nats was in Portland this year instead of two Nats ago, that would be awesome!


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Nov 29, 2017)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Yea, I use roux!


Awesome! Fastest homeschooled rouxer? I think me, you, and someone else are the only non cfop homeschooled cubers. Also, for your CMLLS, Do most of them work as COLLS? Sorry, just wondering.


TipsterTrickster said:


> I live in Virginia


What part? I live in SW va.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 29, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I think me, you, and someone else are the only non cfop homeschooled cubers.


I've been thinking about re trying roux and/or ZZ, I'm honestly getting tired of CFOP.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 29, 2017)

Same @WombatWarrior17 I have heard that ZZ is a bad method and roux is the way to go.... I dont know though.


----------



## Hero (Nov 29, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I've been thinking about re trying roux and/or ZZ, I'm honestly getting tired of CFOP.



That's why I started to learn VLS, COLL, ZBLL, etc. Anything to keep me busy for a while.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 29, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Same @WombatWarrior17 I have heard that ZZ is a bad method and roux is the way to go.... I dont know though.


ZZ is a great method, it's just hard for some people to learn.

Edit: I'm going to try LMCF for a little while and see how I like it.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Nov 29, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Same @WombatWarrior17 I have heard that ZZ is a bad method and roux is the way to go.... I dont know though.


Its bad for you if you are good at F/B moves, can't be fluid for 3 gen f2l, suck at planing out the cross, and I would say if you know OLL, but I knew full OLL when I learned ZZ and still know most of it.


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Nov 29, 2017)

I like black cubes, I live in Maryland, and I do use slightly modified 3x3 algs on 2x2 (or at least based my memo off of the knowledge of those algs). Is it hilarious that I learned COLL for 2x2 while waiting for my heat in that event at a comp?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 29, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Awesome! Fastest homeschooled rouxer? I think me, you, and someone else are the only non cfop homeschooled cubers. Also, for your CMLLS, Do most of them work as COLLS? Sorry, just wondering.
> 
> What part? I live in SW va.


I am currently slowly working on CMLL and have 3 subsets done (H and PI, and O and other random ones so I can do 2 look) currently 5 work as CMLLs. I currently average 20 with a 15 second pb! And I live in the Richmond area.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey @Mastermind2368, do you have any tips for switching to ZZ?

Edit: And what is your opinion on doing a cross after EO?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 29, 2017)

Check out my post on “what should I learn next” thread if you are a Roux solvers please.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Nov 30, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Hey @Mastermind2368, do you have any tips for switching to ZZ?
> 
> Edit: And what is your opinion on doing a cross after EO?



If you want to learn ZZ for just 3x3, work on EO-Line. I personally find the bad edges in the F face first, B face next, S layer last, then predicting where DB and DF will be after EO. F2L is ,similer to zz, but not exact. Work on new algs that keep EO for each F2L pair, get used to making pairs for the 2x2x1 blocks that have white ontop. LL is exact same thing, except you have EO. 


For EO cross, I would strongly recomend trying to use it like cfop solvers use X cross. My rule is I do it if I can find a soultion for EO cross that will not add more then 5/4 moves to my soultion for my EO line. When there is a good solution, I don't pause as much because I don't have to look down at DR and DL.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 30, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> If you want to learn ZZ for just 3x3, work on EO-Line. I personally find the bad edges in the F face first, B face next, S layer last, then predicting where DB and DF will be after EO. F2L is ,similer to zz, but not exact. Work on new algs that keep EO for each F2L pair, get used to making pairs for the 2x2x1 blocks that have white ontop. LL is exact same thing, except you have EO.
> 
> 
> For EO cross, I would strongly recomend trying to use it like cfop solvers use X cross. My rule is I do it if I can find a soultion for EO cross that will not add more then 5/4 moves to my soultion for my EO line. When there is a good solution, I don't pause as much because I don't have to look down at DR and DL.


Thank you! This helps a lot!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello all,

I just joined the forums yesterday and I would like to introduce myself as a homeschooler as well. If anyone is interested, I would like to get this thread going again.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 20, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just joined the forums yesterday and I would like to introduce myself as a homeschooler as well. If anyone is interested, I would like to get this thread going again.


Wow, I completely forgot about this thread.

Welcome!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 20, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Wow, I completely forgot about this thread.
> 
> Welcome!


Thank you very much. I look forward to getting to know you all better.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 20, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Wow, I completely forgot about this thread.


lol me to.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 20, 2018)

Same.... How has everyone been doing?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 20, 2018)

I have a cold right now, but I've been pretty good.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 20, 2018)

Still gotta do that school though  Get to feeling better.

Edit- @WombatWarrior17 what do you average now?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 20, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Still gotta do that school though  Get to feeling better.
> 
> Edit- @WombatWarrior17 what do you average now?


About 16-17 on 3x3, 26 for OH.


----------



## RedJack22 (Feb 20, 2018)

@cubeshepherd Hey! It's cool to meet another HomeSchooled Cuber! Welcome!


----------



## Joshua Planting (Feb 20, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just joined the forums yesterday and I would like to introduce myself as a homeschooler as well. If anyone is interested, I would like to get this thread going again.


Hello, nice to meet you sort of the whole restart this forum idea sounds dope to me.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 20, 2018)

RedJack22 said:


> @cubeshepherd Hey! It's cool to meet another HomeSchooled Cuber! Welcome!


Thank you very much.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 20, 2018)

Joshua Planting said:


> Hello, nice to meet you sort of the whole restart this forum idea sounds dope to me.


Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 20, 2018)

Hey! Just finished learning CLL. Now need to learn 4x4 OLL parity, Z perm, 2-3 Pyra algs in the next week, then practice up for my March Comp....


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 20, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Hey! Just finished learning CLL. Now need to learn 4x4 OLL parity, Z perm, 2-3 Pyra algs in the next week, then practice up for my March Comp....


Congratulations on learning and completing Cll. I have 3 algs left on Cll which I hope to memorize in the next two days. What method(s) are you using for Pyraminx, and what do you average? Also, what competition are you attending?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 20, 2018)

What you average on 2x2? I just use LBL, I don't really care about Pyra, so I forgot like 2 of the 6 algs. I average about 10 seconds. I'm attending BarbeCubing 2018 as My first ever comp.

Edit- Thanks for the congrats! It's something ive been wanting to do for some time. Let me know when you finish CLL.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 20, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> What you average on 2x2? I just use LBL, I don't really care about Pyra, so I forgot like 2 of the 6 algs. I average about 10 seconds. I'm attending BarbeCubing 2018 as My first ever comp.
> 
> Edit- Thanks for the congrats! It's something ive been wanting to do for some time. Let me know when you finish CLL.


At the moment for 2x2 I average anywhere in the 3 seconds for the most part, and every once and awhile I will get a bad average in the low to mid 4 seconds or a good average in the high 2 seconds. I will be sure to let you know once I complete Cll and I wish you the best at the competition.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks! Is that stackmat??? That's what is killing me the most. I can often get 3.8ish with timer, but with stackmat I'm more 4.3 ish... Which CLL's do you have left? Oh my PB ao5 stackmat Is only 2.8x

Edit- My AO5 are decent, but because of some CLL recognition taking 16 seconds, but means are terrible.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 20, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Thanks! Is that stackmat??? That's what is killing me the most. I can often get 3.8ish with timer, but with stackmat I'm more 4.3 ish... Which CLL's do you have left? Oh my PB ao5 stackmat Is only 2.8x


My times are with stackmat and timer. I do not seem to have trouble with stackmat as I have heard some people do, but I would definitely recommend that you keep practicing stackmat solves, especially before your competition so that you are getting the same times that you are getting with timer. I have No. 4 and 6 on the L cases and No. 5 on the U cases. Also, In case you are wondering my PB Ao5 is 1.75. I got really lucky with 4 easy solves and one okay solve.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 20, 2018)

Wow 1.75  that's tied for 22nd in the WCA. (Of course it wasn't official though) Ive probably did a few hundred (400ish) 2x2 stackmat solves. My times have improved a lot. I'm now about 50% of my Ao5 are sub 4 which is my comp goal. I plan to do one maybe two AO1000 before my comp in 3 weeks. Want to have CLL down pretty good.


----------



## seth0420 (Feb 20, 2018)

Yeah I'm sick too just solving and relistening to episodes of the dlsone podcast.


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi guys!


Duncan Bannon said:


> Hey! Just finished learning CLL. Now need to learn 4x4 OLL parity, Z perm, 2-3 Pyra algs in the next week, then practice up for my March Comp....


Some of the harder CLL's are not very fun to learn.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 20, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Some of the harder CLL's are not very fun to learn.


I agree. I started learning CLL in late Jan this year, learned 2-3 algs, quit and started working on full OLL


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 20, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Some of the harder CLL's are not very fun to learn.



Have you learned full CLL? Which ones are you struggling with? Learning wasn’t fun, but I can execute them all quite fast.


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 20, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Have you learned full CLL? Which ones are you struggling with? Learning wasn’t fun, but I can execute them all quite fast.


Yeah I know Full CLL. I started with the easier algs so the last few were difficult.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 20, 2018)

Oh really? I learned them by set, Sune, Anitsune, H, U, L, Pi. That way in solves I know if I know that one.What do you average now?


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 20, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Some of the harder CLL's are not very fun to learn.



learning any algs isn't fun lol.



Competition Cuber said:


> I agree. I started learning CLL in late Jan this year, learned 2-3 algs, quit and started working on full OLL



Lol.



Duncan Bannon said:


> Oh really? I learned them by set, Sune, Anitsune, H, U, L, Pi. That way in solves I know if I know that one.What do you average now?



I did it the same way. I think learning them by set is better then learning the easy ones the hard ones. That way you can use CLL trainers to practice the sets even when you don't know full CLL.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 20, 2018)

I agree. I could never find a good CLL trainer though.... Which did you use?


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 20, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I agree. I could never find a good CLL trainer though.... Which did you use?


http://tobip.ch/clltrainer/

I used this mostly when I was trying to learn EG-1 but then I gave up. I hate learning algs.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 20, 2018)

Yeah, It is easier to learn them slowly in my opinion. I dont want to learn many more before my comp, but afterwards I plan to learn PLL, EG1, Or mabye Blind or Squan


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Feb 20, 2018)

I don't know where else to post this, but I just want to take a minute and promote cubecast. I'm sure most people here are aware of the Dlsone Podcast, but did you ever bother to listen to why they made it? They said cause they all liked Cubecast. It is kida like Dlsone, but older and has less hosts. Another really cool thing is you get to see how cubing was 8 years ago. Even though I have only been cubing for 3 years, I am able to tell cubers who have been cubing for longer some stuff they didn't even know. Well, I hope you check it out. http://cubecast.cubing.net/episodes.html


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 20, 2018)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I don't know where else to post this, but I just want to take a minute and promote cubecast. I'm sure most people here are aware of the Dlsone Podcast, but did you ever bother to listen to why they made it? They said cause they all liked Cubecast. It is kida like Dlsone, but older and has less hosts. Another really cool thing is you get to see how cubing was 8 years ago. Even though I have only been cubing for 3 years, I am able to tell cubers who have been cubing for longer some stuff they didn't even know. Well, I hope you check it out. http://cubecast.cubing.net/episodes.html


Thank you very much for bringing this to our/my attention. I have yet to hear about until now. I will be sure to listen to them. Thanks again.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 21, 2018)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I don't know where else to post this, but I just want to take a minute and promote cubecast. I'm sure most people here are aware of the Dlsone Podcast, but did you ever bother to listen to why they made it? They said cause they all liked Cubecast. It is kida like Dlsone, but older and has less hosts. Another really cool thing is you get to see how cubing was 8 years ago. Even though I have only been cubing for 3 years, I am able to tell cubers who have been cubing for longer some stuff they didn't even know. Well, I hope you check it out. http://cubecast.cubing.net/episodes.html



I have watched all the Dlsone episodes and a lot of the corner cutter podcast. I will check it out as I plan to do an ao1000 on 2x2. Thanks!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 21, 2018)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I don't know where else to post this, but I just want to take a minute and promote cubecast. I'm sure most people here are aware of the Dlsone Podcast, but did you ever bother to listen to why they made it? They said cause they all liked Cubecast. It is kida like Dlsone, but older and has less hosts. Another really cool thing is you get to see how cubing was 8 years ago. Even though I have only been cubing for 3 years, I am able to tell cubers who have been cubing for longer some stuff they didn't even know. Well, I hope you check it out. http://cubecast.cubing.net/episodes.html


I've been meaning to listen to those, thanks for reminding me!


----------



## seth0420 (Feb 21, 2018)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I don't know where else to post this, but I just want to take a minute and promote cubecast. I'm sure most people here are aware of the Dlsone Podcast, but did you ever bother to listen to why they made it? They said cause they all liked Cubecast. It is kida like Dlsone, but older and has less hosts. Another really cool thing is you get to see how cubing was 8 years ago. Even though I have only been cubing for 3 years, I am able to tell cubers who have been cubing for longer some stuff they didn't even know. Well, I hope you check it out. http://cubecast.cubing.net/episodes.html


Yeah I listen to it but I preferred the dlsone podcast


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 21, 2018)

Out of curiosity, is anyone going or planning on going to US National 2018. I am going, and if there is anyone else going I think that it would be nice to have a homeschooler meet up sometime during one of the days. What do you think?


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 21, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Oh really? I learned them by set, Sune, Anitsune, H, U, L, Pi. That way in solves I know if I know that one.What do you average now?


I learned Sune and Anitsune together then easiest to hardest pretty much.


Duncan Bannon said:


> I have watched all the Dlsone episodes and a lot of the corner cutter podcast. I will check it out as I plan to do an ao1000 on 2x2. Thanks!


Thanks!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 23, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Out of curiosity, is anyone going or planning on going to US National 2018. I am going, and if there is anyone else going I think that it would be nice to have a homeschooler meet up sometime during one of the days. What do you think?



Nope. It's pretty far away for me, maybe next year


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 23, 2018)

I will probably go to Northeast regionals, it depends on when and where the competition happens


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 23, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> I will probably go to Northeast regionals, it depends on when and where the competition happens


Same for me except with Southern regionals.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Feb 23, 2018)

I think I'm going to try to go to a comp this summer. We shall see.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 23, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> I think I'm going to try to go to a comp this summer. We shall see.


gl


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 24, 2018)

Don't you wish non cuber scrambles counted as real scrambles? PB is 2.71 lol


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 24, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Don't you wish non cuber scrambles counted as real scrambles? PB is 2.71 lol


WR!!!11!1!!!one!!!

How did they scramble it?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 24, 2018)

Basically it was like a few R and L moves and a few U, but sometimes the did U then U' LOL it was like 7-8 moves solution.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 24, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> I think I'm going to try to go to a comp this summer. We shall see.


You should definitely attend a competition. For my first competition, it was nothing that I expected it to be and I was hooked from that point on, and I am sure that you will enjoy it, (especially since your 3x3 times are already great, and much faster then I was, and even faster then I am at the moment.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 24, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Same for me except with Southern regionals.


I am hoping and planning on attending the Southern Championships, especially since there are some events that I really hope to qualify for, before US Nationals 2018. If I end going to the Southern Championships, I look forward to meeting you, and any one else that is going. : )


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 24, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I am hoping and planning on attending the Southern Championships, especially since there are some events that I really hope to qualify for, before US Nationals 2018. If I end going to the Southern Championships, I look forward to meeting you, and any one else that is going. : )


I hope I will be able to go.
It will probably be in Texas, given that it's in the middle of the region.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 24, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I hope I will be able to go.
> It will probably be in Texas, given that it's in the middle of the region.


I remember in the 2018 nats thread they said that they would try for Austin or Dallas for 2019, maybe they will do one of them for regionals and the other one for nats next year.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 24, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I hope I will be able to go.
> It will probably be in Texas, given that it's in the middle of the region.





Competition Cuber said:


> I remember in the 2018 nats thread they said that they would try for Austin or Dallas for 2019, maybe they will do one of them for regionals and the other one for nats next year.


I emailed Shonathon Collins regarding the Southern Championships and he told me that it will most likely be in Houston from April 28-29.


----------



## josiah popp (Mar 5, 2018)

the real question is 
anyone going to heartland champs 2018


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 5, 2018)

josiah popp said:


> the real question is
> anyone going to heartland champs 2018


I wish I was going. I will however most likely be going to the Southern Championships in Texas next month. I assume that the reason that you are asking is because you are going, correct? If you are I wish you the best at the competition, with many PB's. Also, one of my best cuber friends/just friend is going, by the name of Parker Zieschang who is very friendly and also a Homeschooler, and if I remember correctly he is 12 years old, (although I am not positive on that) . If you decide to say hi to him you can mention that I (Tristan from Colorado) told you about him.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 6, 2018)

josiah popp said:


> the real question is
> anyone going to heartland champs 2018



I wish, I do have plans on going next year, assuming it is a little bit closer.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 6, 2018)

josiah popp said:


> the real question is
> anyone going to heartland champs 2018


no, but I have novacube on sat.


----------



## Runnerboy1008 (Mar 6, 2018)

Anyone going to Wolfpack Quiet Qualifier 2018? There is a chance I may be able to go.


----------



## josiah popp (Mar 6, 2018)

yes 


cubeshepherd said:


> I wish I was going. I will however most likely be going to the Southern Championships in Texas next month. I assume that the reason that you are asking is because you are going, correct? If you are I wish you the best at the competition, with many PB's. Also, one of my best cuber friends/just friend is going, by the name of Parker Zieschang who is very friendly and also a Homeschooler, and if I remember correctly he is 12 years old, (although I am not positive on that) . If you decide to say hi to him you can mention that I (Tristan from Colorado) told you about him.


I am going and i will cetainly try to meet parker by the way I am going to try to film it and hopefully post it on youtube if you want to watch that my channel is powercuber I do not have any videos yet but I hope to soon


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 6, 2018)

Any one going to RVA or ODU?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 6, 2018)

josiah popp said:


> yes
> 
> I am going and i will cetainly try to meet parker by the way I am going to try to film it and hopefully post it on youtube if you want to watch that my channel is powercuber I do not have any videos yet but I hope to soon


I will look forward to seeing you competition video, and I hope you enjoy the competition.


----------



## RedJack22 (Mar 6, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Out of curiosity, is anyone going or planning on going to US National 2018. I am going, and if there is anyone else going I think that it would be nice to have a homeschooler meet up sometime during one of the days. What do you think?


Man I wish I could go! Sorry man!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm curious. Before regristration for Nats was changed it was $999. Now it's "just" $99. I read somewhere on Speedsolving that some people hoped the 999 cost would "scare" away kids that yell "Rubric!" Thus saying that although very pricy it wasn't tremendous. My mother said that at $999 nobody would go. If you had plans to go and it was nearly 1000 dollars, would you go?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 6, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I'm curious. Before regristration for Nats was changed it was $999. Now it's "just" $99. I read somewhere on Speedsolving that some people hoped the 999 cost would "scare" away kids that yell "Rubric!" Thus saying that although very pricy it wasn't tremendous. My mother said that at $999 nobody would go. If you had plans to go and it was nearly 1000 dollars, would you go?


There is not a chance in the world that I would go for that price. There is so much more that I could do with $1000 then to just attend one competition. I would much rather spend the money and time and go to a few regional championships then to just US Nationals. I had a harder time deciding to go this year with the price being $100, let alone $1000.


----------



## RedJack22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I'm curious. Before regristration for Nats was changed it was $999. Now it's "just" $99. I read somewhere on Speedsolving that some people hoped the 999 cost would "scare" away kids that yell "Rubric!" Thus saying that although very pricy it wasn't tremendous. My mother said that at $999 nobody would go. If you had plans to go and it was nearly 1000 dollars, would you go?


Yeah, I wouldn't go for that price. It's too much for a cube competition, and as @cubeshepherd said, there is so much more you can do with $1000. I would probably build a nice editing computer with that, and wait for another comp!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 6, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I'm curious. Before regristration for Nats was changed it was $999. Now it's "just" $99. I read somewhere on Speedsolving that some people hoped the 999 cost would "scare" away kids that yell "Rubric!" Thus saying that although very pricy it wasn't tremendous. My mother said that at $999 nobody would go. If you had plans to go and it was nearly 1000 dollars, would you go?


No, I would not. That is WAY too expensive for a comp, at that price I would be able to go to about 50 comps in my area.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Mar 6, 2018)

Runnerboy1008 said:


> Anyone going to Wolfpack Quiet Qualifier 2018? There is a chance I may be able to go.


When and where?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Mar 6, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> There is not a chance in the world that I would go for that price. There is so much more that I could do with $1000 then to just attend one competition. I would much rather spend the money and time and go to a few regional championships then to just US Nationals. I had a harder time deciding to go this year with the price being $100, let alone $1000.


Ditto all of this.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 6, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Any one going to RVA or ODU?


RVA


----------



## Runnerboy1008 (Mar 6, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> When and where?


April 29th in Raleigh, NC.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Mar 6, 2018)

Runnerboy1008 said:


> April 29th in Raleigh, NC.


Oooh, maybe I can go to that one


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 8, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I'm curious. Before regristration for Nats was changed it was $999. Now it's "just" $99. I read somewhere on Speedsolving that some people hoped the 999 cost would "scare" away kids that yell "Rubric!" Thus saying that although very pricy it wasn't tremendous. My mother said that at $999 nobody would go. If you had plans to go and it was nearly 1000 dollars, would you go?



It’s always been 99 dollars, not 1000. If it were 1000, no one would go.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 10, 2018)

Hey, just did a 2x2 Ao100 in preparation for comp. Not bad for me. The single is my first 1 looked solve ever. I'm about where I was at with LBL. That's because CLL recognition is hurting me a bit.


Single- 2.206
*mo3* 3.047
*ao5* 3.610
*ao12* 3.860
*ao100* 4.621


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 14, 2018)

Have any of you guys played with Cube Explorer? Or Wine? I was just inserting some 2x2 scrambles on Cube explorer (Corners Only) and it was pretty insane the low movecount. I also played with some cool 3 cycles. Have you guys ever tried just playing around. Mabye finding a new U perm or something? I think its crazy fun.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 14, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Have any of you guys played with Cube Explorer? Or Wine? I was just inserting some 2x2 scrambles on Cube explorer (Corners Only) and it was pretty insane the low movecount. I also played with some cool 3 cycles. Have you guys ever tried just playing around. Mabye finding a new U perm or something? I think its crazy fun.


I've never used it, but I will give it a try.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 14, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I've never used it, but I will give it a try.



Do it!!! You will have to download it. Use Wine only If you use a Mac. Check these out.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...2C1A9F17ED19FEFC6E582C1A9F17ED19&&FORM=VRDGAR

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...82C1A9F17ED19FEFC6E582C1A9F17ED19&FORM=VDRVRV


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 16, 2018)

How much do you practice a day? How about the week before a comp?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 16, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> How much do you practice a day? How about the week before a comp?


I practice a lot every day, mainly OH. The week before a comp I try not to learn any new algs or anything like that, and I practice my normal amount.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 16, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I practice a lot every day, mainly OH. The week before a comp I try not to learn any new algs or anything like that, and I practice my normal amount.



With us being Homeschooled I would assume we all have more free time than the normal person but can you give me an estimate of the time a day? If I practice too much my wrist start hurting. Do you guys have similar problems?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 16, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> How much do you practice a day? How about the week before a comp?


On average I try and practice for about 1-2 hours a day, although there are exceptions either way and what I mean is, there are some days that I only have the time to do (lets say a Ao12 on 4x4, which takes about 20 minutes with scrambling, and inspection included), and then there are other days where I have the time to practice for about 3-4 hours, although that is not very common due to the fact that I have other obligations that I need to address first. 

And for a week or two before a comp, there is not much different that I due verses normal weeks, but what I do different is practice and make sure that the algs that I have been having trouble with for each event is drilled so that I do not forget it on the day of the comp. Although there are many time that I have forgotten an alg at a comp, but that has more to do with me being nerves at the comp then me not knowing the alg by heart. I also do not practice on the day of the competition because there is nothing that is gained from doing that, and it tiers me out faster then if I did not practice through out the day. The only thing that I do at the competition is warm up by doing a few solves on a cube/s and that helps with keeping my hands warmed up.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 16, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> On average I try and practice for about 1-2 hours a day, although there are exceptions either way and what I mean is, there are some days that I only have the time to do (lets say a Ao12 on 4x4, which takes about 20 minutes with scrambling, and inspection included), and then there are other days where I have the time to practice for about 3-4 hours, although that is not very common due to the fact that I have other obligations that I need to address first.
> 
> And for a week or two before a comp, there is not much different that I due verses normal weeks, but what I do different is practice and make sure that the algs that I have been having trouble with for each event is drilled so that I do not forget it on the day of the comp. Although there are many time that I have forgotten an alg at a comp, but that has more to do with me being nerves at the comp then me not knowing the alg by heart. *I also do not practice on the day of the competition because there is nothing that is gained from doing that, and it tiers me out faster then if I did not practice through out the day. The only thing that I do at the competition is warm up by doing a few solves on a cube/s and that helps with keeping my hands warmed up.*



Interesting, thanks for the lengthy post. I will defiantly keep in mind the bolder words. Thanks!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 16, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> With us being Homeschooled I would assume we all have more free time than the normal person but can you give me an estimate of the time a day? If I practice too much my wrist start hurting. Do you guys have similar problems?


My wrist will hurt too sometimes. I practice almost all day (but sometimes just a few hours), whether that is drilling algs or doing full solves.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Mar 16, 2018)

Probably 1-1.5 hrs a day. But mostly broken up into a bunch of different sessions, with a lot being untimed.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Mar 16, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> How much do you practice a day? How about the week before a comp?


I practice about 2 hours a day and 3 before a comp.


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Mar 16, 2018)

Forgot about this site again, sup y'all. Three months from graduation, woot woot!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 16, 2018)

CrystallineCuber said:


> Forgot about this site again, sup y'all. Three months from graduation, woot woot!


Awesome! Welcome back!


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Mar 16, 2018)

If I can actually start solving regularly again. that would be great...


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 17, 2018)

CrystallineCuber said:


> Forgot about this site again, sup y'all. Three months from graduation, woot woot!


Glad to hear that you have been revived and were able to made it back the land of the cubers/homeschool cubers. In all seriousness though I am glad to see that you are back and hopefully back in to cubing as well.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 17, 2018)

Hey I just got out of my first comp. I had a fantastic time! At this time I only have results from the comp and not like in the world/state/nation.


2x2 Round 1- 12th out of 75 with a 5.00 Ao5
(Top 16) 2x2 Finals- 5th!!! With a 4.05

3x3 Round 1- 28th out of 78 with a 21.83 Ao5
(Top 36) 3x3 Round 2- 31st with 22.66

4x4 Combined Final- 23 out of 32 (Didn’t get cutoff, but got a overall PB 1:32.20

Pyra Combined Final- 14th out of 57 with a 9.91 Ao5.

Got some nice singles too 5.67 on Pyra, 17.xx on 3x3, and 3.171 on 2x2.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 18, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Hey I just got out of my first comp. I had a fantastic time! At this time I only have results from the comp and not like in the world/state/nation.
> 
> 
> 2x2 Round 1- 12th out of 75 with a 5.00 Ao5
> ...


Congratulations @Duncan Bannon on doing really well at your first competition. Getting 5th in 2x2 was really impressive and much better then I have ever done in 2x2. With a little more practice, you will be on the podium at your next comp, (hopefully right?) You also get great in the other events as well, so good job on that.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks! I hope podiuming in 2x2 will be a possibility. I was only 0.46 from taking 1st. If only my last solve wasn’t a 4.9. But I still did well and enjoyed myself.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 28, 2018)

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...6C2FF10F817C659487DC6C2FF10F817C659&FORM=VIRE Check this out!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 28, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...6C2FF10F817C659487DC6C2FF10F817C659&FORM=VIRE Check this out!


I love that channel, I've been watching them for years.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 28, 2018)

Really? I just found it and I'm dying, like really! DYING


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 28, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Really? I just found it and I'm dying, like really! DYING


They have a lot of great videos.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 29, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> Ditto. I think I first saw BC maybe 8 yrs ago?


I think I've been watching them for about 6-7 years.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 11, 2018)

This thread dies quick :0

I've been watching a lot of BC recently.

cubeshepherd and I are learning EG-1 for 2x2 right now. We are 7 and 6 algs in respectfully. How has everyone been? School has been tough, but I just finished math for the whole year, but like most homeschoolers moms I'm going to have to watch Khan Academy


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 11, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I've been watching a lot of BC recently.


Is BC the show that you have been talking about, that is Homeschool related? or not.

Also, does anyone watch either Dude Perfect or Studio C. I really like DP because of the trick shots and funny videos, and Studio C is just a really clean and funny sketch comedy group out of BYU, O and DP is based in Texas. 

If you do end up watching DP, there Stereotypes video are really good, but you cannot go wrong with any of them. 

And if you watch Studio C, there earlier stuff (meaning first few seasons) are the best in my mind, although some of there newer videos are pretty good as well (with a few of them not being that funny, and to be honest a bit strange at times).


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 11, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Is BC the show that you have been talking about, that is Homeschool related? or not.
> 
> Also, does anyone watch either Dude Perfect or Studio C. I really like DP because of the trick shots and funny videos, and Studio C is just a really clean and funny sketch comedy group out of BYU, O and DP is based in Texas.
> 
> ...


I love DP, stereotypes are GREAT!! The other stuff is pretty good to. Thoughts on crossbow trickshots? Not as good a boomerang shots IMO.


Duncan Bannon said:


> School has been tough, but I just finished math for the whole year, but like most homeschoolers moms I'm going to have to watch Khan Academy


lol thats my math curriculum for the whole year.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 11, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Is BC the show that you have been talking about, that is Homeschool related? or not.
> 
> Also, does anyone watch either Dude Perfect or Studio C. I really like DP because of the trick shots and funny videos, and Studio C is just a really clean and funny sketch comedy group out of BYU, O and DP is based in Texas.
> 
> ...


I love DP and Studio C! I agree with what you said about Studio C.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 11, 2018)

BC isn't all about homeschool, its also about relationship, and Christianity.

I love DP! I'm kinda addicted. They are epic. I havn't heard of Studio C, Ill check em out.

Favorite DP battle, stereotype, trick shot?

Mine: Metal detecting battle, Restaurant? Probably, Real life trick shot 2.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 11, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Favorite DP battle, stereotype, trick shot?


Sumo battle (because of who won), I don't know, definitely both of the real life trick shot videos.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 11, 2018)

You see. Sumo battle was good, but only for the parade  that was sick. But the rest of the video wasn't great IMO.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 11, 2018)

@Duncan Bannon, I like the quote in your sig, but I found out that there is no evidence that Einstein said that. But it's a nice quote.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 11, 2018)

I change the quote every Sat. Really? It a pretty common Einstein quote. Interesting. Thanks for the information. Its one of my favorite quotes.(I like quotes)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 11, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I change the quote every Sat. Really? It a pretty common Einstein quote. Interesting. Thanks for the information. Its one of my favorite quotes.(I like quotes)


It's famous, but it's not by Einstein. 
https://quoteinvestigator.com/2013/04/06/fish-climb/


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 11, 2018)

I scanned that. Interesting enough. Basic Google says its from Einstein (one of my favorite fella's). Thanks for pointing that out. Do you have a favorite quote.

Just got this 2x2 scrambles- F R' U' F U R' F' R U2 -(while listening to Lecrae BTW)

Z X'
R2' F' R U R' U' R U R' - Layer + PLL skip 9/9 1.655 - 5.4tps


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 11, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Do you have a favorite quote


Not really, there are a lot that I like, but I don't have a favorite.

Nice 2x2 single!


----------



## joshsailscga (Apr 12, 2018)

Former homeschooler chiming in to say that if you like Dude Perfect, you should check out How Ridiculous. "Three Aussies filming ripper vids" as they put it. They have some good trick shots and they like dropping stuff from this 45 meter tower.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 12, 2018)

joshsailscga said:


> Former homeschooler chiming in to say that if you like Dude Perfect, you should check out How Ridiculous. "Three Aussies filming ripper vids" as they put it. They have some good trick shots and they like dropping stuff from this 45 meter tower.


I've watched some of their videos, I personally don't like them; I don't know why, but I just don't.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 12, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Favorite DP battle, stereotype, trick shot?


Model Rocket, Driving, Real Life Trick Shots 2? Also, what do you think of overtime?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 12, 2018)

I like it, But it seems a little like their Tv show. It just seems fake. I do like it though. You?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 12, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I like it, But it seems a little like their Tv show. It just seems fake. I do like it though. You?


Pretty good. Funny. Dont like sing song though.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 12, 2018)

joshsailscga said:


> Former homeschooler chiming in to say that if you like Dude Perfect, you should check out How Ridiculous. "Three Aussies filming ripper vids" as they put it. They have some good trick shots and they like dropping stuff from this 45 meter tower.


Hey! I used to love How Riduculous until the just drop like 500 things from a tall tower . How Amazing is probably the most impressive.

WombatWarrior17- You Learning Sleepy Humphrey Wittingtonsworth? ZZ-CT


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 12, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> WombatWarrior17- You Learning Sleepy Humphrey Wittingtonsworth? ZZ-CT


Yep! Just started today!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 12, 2018)

Cool cool. How many algs is it? Good luck with it, feel free to post here or in a PM how it's going.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 12, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Cool cool. How many algs is it? Good luck with it, feel free to post here or in a PM how it's going.


~100 TSLEs (Tran Style Last Edge), and 72 TTLLs (Tran Thompson Last Layer).


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 12, 2018)

How long do you think it will take you. It just like ZZ until those two alg sets/F2L-1 + EO?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 12, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> How long do you think it will take you. It just like ZZ until those two alg sets/F2L-1 + EO?


Yes, it's just ZZ until the last pair. I hope it won't take long, TSLEs are very easy, and I'm going to try to learn 1 TTLL a day, so maybe 3 months minimum for everything (but it will probably be 6+ months because I'm lazy).


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 13, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I've watched some of their videos, I personally don't like them; I don't know why, but I just don't.


I would definitely have to agree on that, and I think that one of the reasons that they are not my favorite is because for me there videos seem to drag on forever, and since I do not really like to watch more then a few minutes at a time, I have to either watch the video in several parts or skip through the videos to the interesting parts.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 25, 2018)

BTW, if any of you have problems with the angstrom lube being too slow, try it with some lub1cle. It is AMAZING


----------



## Puzzled Cuber (May 1, 2018)

Hi, I am new to this thread, and I guess I am homeschooled and a cuber. So, ya.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 1, 2018)

Puzzled Cuber said:


> Hi, I am new to this thread, and I guess I am homeschooled and a cuber. So, ya.


Hi and welcome to this thread, I am glad to see another Homeschooler. What events do you like to do?


----------



## Puzzled Cuber (May 1, 2018)

should I preorder the yuxin huanglong 3x3?


----------



## Puzzled Cuber (May 1, 2018)

oh, I do 3x3, clock, some skewb. Pretty much that


----------



## Puzzled Cuber (May 1, 2018)

I really need friends, I just moved into a new house, and, ya, dont go to brick and moarder school.


----------



## Competition Cuber (May 1, 2018)

Puzzled Cuber said:


> should I preorder the yuxin huanglong 3x3?


Depends. What 3x3s do you have and are you happy with them?


----------



## Puzzled Cuber (May 1, 2018)

I have a valk 3 power m, and a weilong gts 2 m le, both are kind of to sluggish for me, I have a lighter turning style


----------



## Puzzled Cuber (May 1, 2018)

Out of the 2, I prefer the weilong


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 1, 2018)

Puzzled Cuber said:


> oh, I do 3x3, clock, some skewb. Pretty much that


Cool! What you you average in those events? if you do not mind me asking.



Puzzled Cuber said:


> I really need friends, I just moved into a new house, and, ya, dont go to brick and moarder school.


Well you are in luck. That is why we are here as well (to make friends that is), and please ask questions if you have any. We look forward to getting to know you better.


----------



## Puzzled Cuber (May 1, 2018)

I average around 15-20, I once got a sub 10, but stopped for like a month, so now I can't get that low anymore. And thx for being so friendly


----------



## Puzzled Cuber (May 1, 2018)

so, if im allowed to ask this, how old are you guys? I am 15


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 1, 2018)

Puzzled Cuber said:


> I average around 15-20, I once got a sub 10, but stopped for like a month, so now I can't get that low anymore.


Very nice! Sorry for yet another question, but what method to you use for all the different events that you can do? Thanks



Puzzled Cuber said:


> so, if im allowed to ask this, how old are you guys? I am 15


I am 19.


----------



## Puzzled Cuber (May 1, 2018)

cool


----------



## Puzzled Cuber (May 1, 2018)

I use ZZ, and I dont mind questions, I also know cfop


----------



## Puzzled Cuber (May 1, 2018)

I have a non-cubing question, if that's ok, is anyone here into computer graphics? I am learning about it in school.


----------



## Puzzled Cuber (May 1, 2018)

I actually go to a career online school


----------



## Puzzled Cuber (May 1, 2018)

Here is a model I made


----------



## Competition Cuber (May 1, 2018)

Puzzled Cuber said:


> I have a valk 3 power m, and a weilong gts 2 m le, both are kind of to sluggish for me, I have a lighter turning style


Maybe then, the yuxin is light and fast. Buy the M though.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 1, 2018)

Welcome to the thread!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 1, 2018)

Welcome to the thread!



Puzzled Cuber said:


> I use ZZ, and I dont mind questions, I also know cfop


I use ZZ too, btw.


----------



## Puzzled Cuber (May 3, 2018)

Hi peoples


----------



## Puzzled Cuber (May 3, 2018)

Does anyone want to video chat? I am very lonely, being home schooled is tough


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 3, 2018)

Puzzled Cuber said:


> Does anyone want to video chat? I am very lonely, being home schooled is tough


I can't, sorry.


----------



## Puzzled Cuber (May 3, 2018)

its fine


----------



## Puzzled Cuber (May 3, 2018)

thats cool that you are learning zz-ct. I wish i had the patience to learn the algs


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 3, 2018)

Me either, What do you average in your events?


----------



## Puzzled Cuber (May 3, 2018)

Btw, my hedgehog is named after Chris Tran


----------



## Puzzled Cuber (May 3, 2018)

I average sub 10 -2x2... really bad
sub 15 on clock
and sub 20 on3x3


----------



## Puzzled Cuber (May 3, 2018)

i ordered to Aosu GTS M today, about time I get serious with a big cube


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 3, 2018)

Let me know how it is. Do you have a 4x4 now?


----------



## Puzzled Cuber (May 3, 2018)

Hey wombat, I really appreciate the invite to discord


----------



## Puzzled Cuber (May 3, 2018)

Ok, and I had a wuque, but a corner stock broke


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 7, 2018)

Does anyone do ttw here?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 7, 2018)

Whats ttw? Assuming that, id say probably not. I do solve rubiks cube's though.


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 7, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Whats ttw? Assuming that, id say probably not. I do solve rubiks cube's though.


TTW is twisttheweb.com it is an online cubing timer where you can race others


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 7, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> Does anyone do ttw here?


I do sometimes.


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 7, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I do sometimes.


You wanna race later


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 7, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> You wanna race later


Sure!


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 7, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Sure!


I have to do some school but I should be available at around 3


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 7, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> I have to do some school but I should be available at around 3


What time zone? And I don't know if I will be able to today, but I might. I'll let you know.


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 7, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> What time zone? And I don't know if I will be able to today, but I might. I'll let you know.


It's Eastern Daylight Time


----------



## ZaTank (May 10, 2018)

heh i needed this thread


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 10, 2018)

ZaTank said:


> heh i needed this thread


Hey, Welcome to this thread, great to have you here. What other events do you do other then 3x3? That is if you even do any other events.


----------



## ZaTank (May 10, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Hey, Welcome to this thread, great to have you here. What other events do you do other then 3x3? That is if you even do any other events.


I have other cubes but I'm only really _speed_solving 3x3 rn


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 10, 2018)

ZaTank said:


> I have other cubes but I'm only really _speed_solving 3x3 rn


I see, and thanks for telling me.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 10, 2018)

ZaTank said:


> heh i needed this thread


Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 10, 2018)

Welcome !


----------



## ZaTank (May 15, 2018)

darnit ttw email verification is broken for me


----------



## Caleb Kelly (May 28, 2018)

here


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 28, 2018)

R U Homeschooled?


----------



## Caleb Kelly (May 28, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> R U Homeschooled?


yes


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 28, 2018)

Cool, Welcome!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 28, 2018)

Caleb Kelly said:


> here


Welcome!


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 28, 2018)

Caleb Kelly said:


> yes


Welcome @Caleb Kelly to this thread. What events do you compete in other then 3x3 and Pyraminx?


----------



## Rubix Noob (May 29, 2018)

I think I belong here. 
I just started Speed Cubing a little over a week ago, with a rubik's brand cube (hopefully that can be changed in the near future) Right now I am at the end of learning CFOP. (2-look ofc)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 29, 2018)

Rubix Noob said:


> I think I belong here.
> I just started Speed Cubing a little over a week ago, with a rubik's brand cube (hopefully that can be changed in the near future) Right now I am at the end of learning CFOP. (2-look ofc)


Welcome! Have fun learning CFOP, and definitely get a better cube ASAP.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 29, 2018)

Rubix Noob said:


> I think I belong here.
> I just started Speed Cubing a little over a week ago, with a rubik's brand cube (hopefully that can be changed in the near future) Right now I am at the end of learning CFOP. (2-look ofc)


Welcome to this thread @Rubix Noob. It is great to have you here, and also welcome to the forums, and congrats on learning CFOP. If you are looking at getting a much better cube then what you have I would recommend the Yuxin Little Magic. I tried several recently at a competition and they are really great cubes, especially if you get the magnetized version, or the non magnetic version and magnetize it yourself. 

What are you averaging right now on 3x3?


----------



## Competition Cuber (May 29, 2018)

Do any of you guys have goals for the summer?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 29, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Do any of you guys have goals for the summer?


Finish learning ZZ-CT and get sub-22 OH with it.


----------



## Rubix Noob (May 29, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Welcome to this thread @Rubix Noob. It is great to have you here, and also welcome to the forums, and congrats on learning CFOP. If you are looking at getting a much better cube then what you have I would recommend the Yuxin Little Magic. I tried several recently at a competition and they are really great cubes, especially if you get the magnetized version, or the non magnetic version ans magnetize it yourself.
> 
> What are you averaging right now on 3x3?


That sounds like a cool cube! I'll put that on my list. 

I am averaging about 2:30 with a beginner's method, but I think I could get better than that with CFOP.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 29, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Do any of you guys have goals for the summer?


If you are referring to cubing goals (which I assume you are) then I do have a few, namely:
1. Being comfortable at competing and solving cubes in public, and not freezing, being nervous, forgetting algs, etc at competitions. This is one of my biggest goals, because after my most past competition, I realized how bad I still am at that.
2. Getting really good at EG-1 and one looking 2x2. As well as learning some TCLL and LEG algs. Also, getting an official sub 3 average.
3. Learning 3-style corners for all BLD events, and well as getting faster and better at all BLD events, such as learning commutators for big BLD.
4. Getting good official times in a lot of the events, especially in the events that I will be competing in at US Nationals. 

There are some other goals that I have for all the events, but the ones listed are some of my top goals for the summer.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 29, 2018)

Welcome @Rubix Noob!

I also recommend a Yuxin little magic. (or Warrior W). M version is better for both of those IMO.

Goals for Summer:
1. Do well at my comp June 9-10. Enjoy myself. Not be scared to talk to "fast" people. Try some other cubers cubes.
2. Relearn (kinda) EG-1 with @cubeshepherd. Same goals as him. Average - 2.5
3. Learn 3BLD and get single (hopefully officially).
4. Decide a main 3x3 method.
5. Get good at FMC.

You? @Competition Cuber 

More may be added.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 1, 2018)

I have a couple general goals for the summer:

Global sub 1 on megaminx (1:03)
Global sub 40 with feet (46)
Global sub 16 OH (17)
Finish the other frikin half of ZBLL (240/494)
Remember how to do BLD and multi (nope)
Host a competition? Top 100 feet results? (104, 106)

I think only the first one will happen, but I'm close enough that I should be able to get all of them.
Also <5 nemisises. Recently went to 10+, which I'm real salty about, but I think my feet average this weekend put me back to single digits.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 1, 2018)

summer goals
top 50 skewb Canada currently 69
sub 1 4x4 globally 
official BLD single


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 2, 2018)

A few more summer goals:
Podium in OH at my next comp.
Get sub-17 with ZZ-CT 2H.
Get an SR in 2x2.
Practice BLD more.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 5, 2018)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME

I jsut got a 34.32 4x4 single.... with PLL parity. It should have been PB single. Arrgh.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 5, 2018)

^ What is your Pb, and global average?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 5, 2018)

In my PB sheet. Global is like 42-46.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 20, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> summer goals
> top 50 skewb Canada currently 69
> sub 1 4x4 globally
> official BLD single


UPDATE!
I am now 33rd in Canada for Skewb 1/3 goals done!
P.S. if there are no comps near me with BLD I will count that goal as neutral


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey nice!

This reminds me to actually start practicing Mega feet and OH again. I haven't been feeling them recently and they've been shelved while I've worked on 3x3 and ZBLL.
I finally started ZBLL again. I learned a set last week and cleaned up my T set a little.
261/494 right now. I'm working on another set right now.

Also sub 11.5 on 3x3 2H would be nice.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 26, 2018)

@GenTheThief you use ZZ right? Wouldn't that be good for feet and OH? What's your average. How about Mega? Do you do a ZZ variant?


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 26, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> @GenTheThief you use ZZ right? Wouldn't that be good for feet and OH? What's your average. How about Mega? Do you do a ZZ variant?


Well, my signature has all of my PBs for events that count, with links to pages on the methods that I use...
Also, I haven't been practicing different events much lately, so everything is much worse than it was.

Averages
3x3: 11.9
3x3 OH: Low 17ish but I haven't practiced in a while. Maybe low 18
3x3 With Feet: 46 when I practiced a lot. Hopefully still sub 50 but idk
Megaminx: Used to be at a solid 1:03, now probably just sub 1:10. But if I practiced for a week I could probably get back to low 1.
Yeah, I adapted ZZ so that I can use it on S2L. I do F2L differently just because I don't like star.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 28, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> summer goals
> top 50 skewb Canada currently 69
> sub 1 4x4 globally
> official BLD single


UPDATE
On 4x4 I have a sub 50 single sub 55 mo3 and a sub 1 ao5 and ao12 and the session mean is 1:02. almost there


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 28, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Welcome @Rubix Noob!
> 
> I also recommend a Yuxin little magic. (or Warrior W). M version is better for both of those IMO.
> 
> ...


Nice job^

First goal was done 

Almost done with Eg1.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 16, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> summer goals
> top 50 skewb Canada currently 69
> sub 1 4x4 globally
> official BLD single


Got a Sub 1 official average so I think i'm done with that goal

2/3


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 4, 2018)

How is everyone doing? And school?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Oct 4, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> How is everyone doing? And school?


I'm doing pretty well. School is also going well, I'm trying to get everything done asap so I can graduate a few months early. I'm doing trig, pre calculus, physics, and English.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Oct 4, 2018)

Im doing good I am very happy with my competition preformance at my last competition I am now 15th in canada for skewb


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 4, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I'm doing pretty well. School is also going well, I'm trying to get everything done asap so I can graduate a few months early. I'm doing trig, pre calculus, physics, and English.


Your an senior than?
Those classes sound awful! I'm taking Chemistry and Algebra 2 at a Co Op and then doing the rest of my classes at home. This is my first year doing a Co Op (because I decided to stay home for highschool) and so far am liking it. Does anybody else go to a Co Op?

Congrats Tigermaxi! What was your average?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Oct 4, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Your an senior than?
> Those classes sound awful! I'm taking Chemistry and Algebra 2 at a Co Op and then doing the rest of my classes at home. This is my first year doing a Co Op (because I decided to stay home for highschool) and so far am liking it. Does anybody else go to a Co Op?
> 
> Congrats Tigermaxi! What was your average?


My classes aren't too bad, trig is easy, and physics isn't bad. I used to go to Co-Ops, but I don't really any more. And yes, I'm a senior.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 4, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> My classes aren't too bad, trig is easy, and physics isn't bad. I used to go to Co-Ops, but I don't really any more. And yes, I'm a senior.


Awesome! You said you were going to get ahead a few months. Any college plans then?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Oct 4, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Awesome! You said you were going to get ahead a few months. Any college plans then?


Yep, I'm going to be taking precision machining.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Oct 4, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Congrats Tigermaxi! What was your average?


4.85 average


----------



## ReedSolves (Oct 4, 2018)

I am a Homeschooler and i love to cube here i am


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Oct 4, 2018)

ReedSolves said:


> I am a Homeschooler and i love to cube here i am


Hey! What do you average?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 4, 2018)

ReedSolves said:


> I am a Homeschooler and i love to cube here i am


Welcome!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 5, 2018)

ReedSolves said:


> I am a Homeschooler and i love to cube here i am


Welcome @ReedSolves. How long have you been cubing for? and what is your favorite event?



Duncan Bannon said:


> How is everyone doing? And school?


I am doing pretty good : )



WombatWarrior17 said:


> I'm doing pretty well. School is also going well, I'm trying to get everything done asap so I can graduate a few months early. I'm doing trig, pre calculus, physics, and English.


Good luck with that all and with collage. I hope that it all works out as you would like it to. : )


----------



## ReedSolves (Oct 5, 2018)

@WombatWarrior17 I would say around 1 minute and 40 seconds my cubes are crappy and i experience many lockups so I'm getting a Valk M

@Duncan Bannon Ayyy thanks man

@cubeshepherd My favorite event is either 3x3 or pyraminx


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Oct 5, 2018)

ReedSolves said:


> @WombatWarrior17 I would say around 1 minute and 40 seconds my cubes are crappy and i experience many lockups so I'm getting a Valk M
> 
> @Duncan Bannon Ayyy thanks man
> 
> @cubeshepherd My favorite event is either 3x3 or pyraminx


How long have you been cubing?


----------



## ReedSolves (Oct 5, 2018)

@WombatWarrior17 2 years but ive only been using beginner method but ive been learning CFOP so i can improve further but my cubes are greatly slowing me down


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Oct 5, 2018)

ReedSolves said:


> @WombatWarrior17 2 years but ive only been using beginner method but ive been learning CFOP so i can improve further but my cubes are greatly slowing me down


Ok. Your times will start improving very quickly.


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 5, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> How is everyone doing? And school?


Awesome! School is going good, trying to work some college into my last year of high school.


----------



## ReedSolves (Oct 5, 2018)

@WombatWarrior17 okay cool it’s a good thing I’m getting a Valk then 

@CornerCutter oooh college


----------



## RedTopCuber (Oct 5, 2018)

Wait corner cutter you're homeschooled?!


----------



## ReedSolves (Oct 6, 2018)

speedsolving.com/forum/threads/skype-group-just-for-people-who-want-to-hang-and-show-off-some-speed-cubing.71218/ i have a rubiks cubes skype group


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Oct 6, 2018)

ReedSolves said:


> speedsolving.com/forum/threads/skype-group-just-for-people-who-want-to-hang-and-show-off-some-speed-cubing.71218/ i have a rubiks cubes skype group


Cool! I would love to join, but I'm not able to video chat that often.


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 6, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> Wait corner cutter you're homeschooled?!


Yeah.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 6, 2018)

Looking back at the beginning of this thread. It was a scary time then. Also, lots of people I didn't know on SS are homeschooled/were homeschooled. And there all good people. Homeschooling ftw!


----------



## ReedSolves (Oct 6, 2018)

@WombatWarrior17 Nah no voice chat just texting heheh


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Oct 6, 2018)

ReedSolves said:


> @WombatWarrior17 Nah no voice chat just texting heheh


If that's all you want to do, I'm in a Discord server that is somewhat small, but it's pretty active (not only homeschoolers, but the me, the owner, and a few others are). If anyone wants an invite let me know.


----------



## ReedSolves (Oct 7, 2018)

@WombatWarrior17 my discord doesnt work for some odd reason its complicated but ive tried everything so i have to resort to skype but its okay if you dont want to


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Oct 7, 2018)

ReedSolves said:


> @WombatWarrior17 my discord doesnt work for some odd reason its complicated but ive tried everything so i have to resort to skype but its okay if you dont want to


Ah, ok. How do I join the Skype group?


----------



## ReedSolves (Oct 8, 2018)

@WombatWarrior17 you click the link and it should tell you what to do


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 29, 2018)

Bump! As 2018 comes to a close, how is everyone doing? Also, how many people here go/went to a Co-Op?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 29, 2018)

Doing well. How about you?

We did a co-op for a year and didn't like it.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm doing well, I'm on my senior year.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy new year!


----------

